# Sticky  Speed Freaks - SSF 300 Club



## Henry the Hermit

Are you a Speed Freak? Do you have a desire to see how fast you can fling your ammo? Would you like to be recognized for a feat that is not that easy to achieve? If so we have a club for you, The "SSF 300 Club". Membership is challenging, but achievable, even for us older members who no longer have the muscles needed to pull 30 pound bands, and anyone who is old enough to be a Forum member should have the needed strength.

Note: The rules are evolving, and may change from time to time. I welcome input on how to make the rules better and fair.

Here's how to become a member.


Find a bandset/ammo combination that will give 300 feet (91.44 meters) per second or higher velocity.
Make a video similar to the one in the next post.. You and the Chrony should be visible when the shots are made. After each shot, either zoom to the Chrony readout or move the camera close enough to see the readout, keeping the Chrony in view at all times. The fastest shot must be backed up by at least one other shot within 5% of the same velocity. Please do not edit the video at any point between the first and last shot. It's OK to shoot a lot of shots and remove from each end, but the qualifying shots should be continuous.
Post the video and full information about the fork, bandset, and ammo. Give the size, type, and weight (if you know it.) of ammunition. If you weigh the ammo, use scales with an accuracy of .01% or better. Include the dimensions, width, taper, relaxed length (fork to pouch tie), and pouch. Also state your approximate draw length.
The frame may be any form, but rubber must be drawn with one hand only. There are no restrictions on ammo weight.

The Android app "Chrono Connect" has been approved for both Speed Freaks and Power Rangers. To qualify for either Speed Freaks or Power Rangers with this app, please review and follow this tutorial.

http://slingshotforu...setup-tutorial/

The video must show your setup, including measurements from 1st sound producer to target. The 1st sound producer should be far enough from the slingshot that the pouch does not strike the sound producer. The distance from 1st sound producer to target must be entered into Chrono Connect precisely as measured and that distance must be at least 192 inches. Sound sensitivity of the app should be set to the lowest setting which will produce results. It is very important to follow the tutorial and these instructions exactly, as any deviation can result in erratic readings. Setups which do not conform to the tutorial will not be considered for qualification.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's my entry for the SSF 300 Club. Please format your entry in a similar way and include the following information.

*Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
*Rubber*: Dankung 1842, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 3.5 inches, single part, 3.5 inches. Total pull length 7 inches.
*Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
*Pouch*: Kangaroo leather 1/2 inch x 2 inches
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.

Note: This video actually shows 8 shots. Two missed the Chrony sensors, and the 5 fastest were used to calculate the average speed. The speeds were: 309.2, 308.8 315.7, 322.8, and 316.5 for an average of 314.6 fps. Since at leasr 1 was within 5% of the highest speed, (in fact all 5 were) the highest speed of 322.8 stands as my current record.


----------



## Flatband

Hey Henry,
here's a speed shot I did about 5 years ago using 5/16" steel ammo on a Starship rigged with a folded .20 gauge latex with dimensions of 2 1/2 x 1 1/4" x 9 1/2"s ( I think) and a draw of 52"s. Temperature was in the mid 90's that day. I'll have to wait till summer to do another one with a video this time! Have fun speed demons! Flatband


----------



## Quercusuber

Nice video!!!! And great idea for a club!! Is there other means of proving velocity other than a Chrony?? And marbles count as ammo??
Cheers and thanks!!
Q


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Flatband said:


> Hey Henry,
> here's a speed shot I did about 5 years ago using 5/16" steel ammo on a Starship rigged with a folded .20 gauge latex with dimensions of 2 1/2 x 1 1/4" x 9 1/2"s ( I think) and a draw of 52"s. Temperature was in the mid 90's that day. I'll have to wait till summer to do another one with a video this time! Have fun speed demons! Flatband


Gary, temperaure certainly makes a difference. At noon today, I was shooting close to 340 fps, but in late afternoon when I shot the video the temperature had dropped about 15 degrees and I could only get 322. I'm looking forward to seeing you join the club when it warms up. In the meantime, you've shown some folks that 400 fps is possible.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Quercusuber said:


> Nice video!!!! And great idea for a club!! Is there other means of proving velocity other than a Chrony?? And marbles count as ammo??
> Cheers and thanks!!
> Q


I have some ideas for a Chrony substitute, and hope to get some volunteers with Chronys to do the tests for those who live in the same region. Yes, marbles are fine, if not a very good choice for raw speed, as long as they weigh at least 1 gram.


----------



## Charles

Looks like I am going to have to get to work on some pseudo tapered bands, AND run my household thermostat up to 85 degrees!!!

Nice job, Henry. And what a great idea for a "club". I was impressed not only by your speed but also by your accuracy at that speed ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Looks like I am going to have to get to work on some pseudo tapered bands, AND run my household thermostat up to 85 degrees!!!
> 
> Nice job, Henry. And what a great idea for a "club". I was impressed not only by your speed but also by your accuracy at that speed ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks for the kind words, Charles, but the accuracy was more accident than plan. I was aiming at a certain spot over the Chrony sensors and the can just happened to be in the right spot. The speed will get a lot higher. I have a 380 shot backed up by a 375 on video, but it doesn't meet club requirements. I fully expect to see someone hit 400 before Christmas.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well sadly I smashed my camera pretty bad in newconverts last comp.. so its hard for me to get recent or new footage, but I hope this vid may be valid, as its obvious I havent paused or edited video..:
9mm lead at close to 340fps..
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player
Great idea Henry, I wanted to do something similar some time ago, but never did.. ( I just hope torsten doesn't see this post cause I've got it one already lol







)


----------



## Btoon84

Cool club idea. Should be fun for some folks! I don't have a chrony but I've been on the lookout. Henry, you have written this up well. Thanks! Can't wait to see the sweet 300club badge!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok Henry, got a few 5/16 steel past the chrony today, on my lonsemome I will add,.I'm sorry if I'm not visible in this vid shot today, auto focus or movement now re starts 
my phone/ camera....


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The posts by Flatband and BullseyeBen got me thinking about the rules, and I realized that they are too stringent for simple membership, so I have modified them. Basic membership will now be a bit easier to get, but there will be two categories of "Top Guns". There will be a list for "verified" speed, and another for "unverified". In short, membership now leans more on the honor code, but if you want to be listed as verified, you have to follow the previous video rules.

I welcome comments and suggestions.

As before, please read the first three posts before submitting.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is an example of a video that qualifies for membership, but not for verified "Top Guns" listing.

*Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
*Rubber*: Dankung 2040, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 4.0 inches, single part, 3.0 inches. Total pull length 7 inches.
*Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
*Pouch*: Thin leather home made 3/4 inch x 1.5 inches
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

About the sametime that Flatband did his 400 +, did a 392. Don,t have the pictures any more un less they are somewhere in the forum. I found where I posted but no picture and I had remembered the speed wrong (corrected). -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tex-Shooter said:


> About the sametime that Flatband did his 400 +, did a 396. Don,t have the pictures any more un less they are somewhere in the forum. -- Tex


I fully expect to see your name up there on the "Top Guns" list when the weather warms, Tex.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Nope I don't do that anymore. -- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Raising the bar. I just made it to the 350 level and documented a new verified "Top Guns" speed of 354.5 fps.

*Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
*Rubber*: Dankung 1842, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 3.5 inches, single part, 3.5 inches. Total pull length 7 inches.
*Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
*Pouch*: Kangaroo leather 1/2 inch x 2 inches
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.


----------



## Quercusuber

Henry in Panama said:


> Nice video!!!! And great idea for a club!! Is there other means of proving velocity other than a Chrony?? And marbles count as ammo??
> Cheers and thanks!!
> Q


I have some ideas for a Chrony substitute, and hope to get some volunteers with Chronys to do the tests for those who live in the same region. Yes, marbles are fine, if not a very good choice for raw speed, as long as they weigh at least 1 gram.
[/quote]

Thanks Henry!!


----------



## Flatband

I can verify that Tex shot at around 400 fps at about the same time I did. We both didn't do videos though. We kept on going up in small increments and would post on Mel's forum about what we did. We both found out though that very warm temps, super small and light pouch, and a super fast draw and release mean real nice speed. I'll see if I can get a video up this weekend. Supposed to be in the 50's temperature wise. Maybe I might get in the 300's. Go Henry!!!!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok well first, I had been down the pub for a few yesterday when I first skimmed the topic, and prob didn't read Henry's rules first... I don't cheat, but can respect that certain rules aply to ones ideas, & I wasn't seen in the video myself shooting a 380fps with 5/16 steel (still heavier than what my competion has shot yet let it be said lol) 
I noticed a small tear forming at pouch end today, & not having any more tb gold was forced to trim about 15mm off the pouch end..resulting in about a 20fps reduction in speed, but still respectfully fast I think... 1st shot with trimmed bands got me 374fps but I deleted it







so it got cooler and re filmed at this speed.... :'(
This is only the beginning speedsters! Cheers all


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Ben. You are now at the top of the Top Guns list. I also shot a 374 yesterday, so don't get too comfortable in that spot. LOL!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

After watching Ben's latest video and reviewing one of Torsten's, I realized that different standards for extended fork slingshots is unfair, because both of these guys have very long draws with their butterfly styles. So, I have removed the restriction on extended fork slingshots.


----------



## Charles

Ben, Henry ... I think I have the secret figured out that you guys are using ... It's the BEARD!!!! In that case, I should have this one in the bag.

I am making a new slingshot to use for this effort. Hope to have an entry before long.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Ben, Henry ... I think I have the secret figured out that you guys are using ... It's the BEARD!!!! In that case, I should have this one in the bag.
> 
> I am making a new slingshot to use for this effort. Hope to have an entry before long.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hope to see your name on the member list soon, Charles. Yep, beards are bitchin', but in Ben's case I think it may be beered.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Henry in Panama said:


> Ben, Henry ... I think I have the secret figured out that you guys are using ... It's the BEARD!!!! In that case, I should have this one in the bag.
> 
> I am making a new slingshot to use for this effort. Hope to have an entry before long.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Despite what the missus says, a beard is an important asset!








Sorry beered lol..


----------



## timdix

Wow,380fps for tubes is just awesome Henry.
Ben,summer's only a week away,I can see 400 getting blown out of the water! 
I've never shot tubes that fast,my current max is 352fps with 3/8 steel with 1745 tapers.
I'm busting to enter but I'm still working on alternative releases because of my dodgy thumb. I reckon if I can scrounge some extra draw length with a new design I can get up there.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OK, all you guys in Oz. If you want to be first to 400 fps, you better get busy. This is with 2040 Dankung tubes, which I already knew are faster than 1842 or 1745. This set is 7:6 ratio.

*Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
*Rubber*: Dankung 2040, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 3.5 inches, single part, 3.0 inches. Total pull length 6.5 inches.
*Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
*Pouch*: Kangaroo, 1/2 x 2 inches.
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.


----------



## Flatband

Henry, You have arrived!!!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Berkshire bred

i have no crony so i can not enter







but i do know that gamekeeper john has a video of him shooting in excess of 500fps with a slingshot, worth a look.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Berkshire bred said:


> i have no crony so i can not enter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i do know that gamekeeper john has a video of him shooting in excess of 500fps with a slingshot, worth a look.


Torsten in Germany has also shown videos with speed of over 500 fps. I would like to see him and John join us and share their secrets of high speed shooting. As for having a Chrony, maybe someone who lives close to you has one.


----------



## timdix

Henry,can I suggest that you have separate categories for tubes and bands. It is slightly more challenging to achieve extreme speeds with tubes as extreme tapers are not possible.


----------



## Beanflip

Henry, I really want to participate. So, I made up a set of tubes and put in a call to a friend to see if I can barrow his crony! If it works out, I am thinking of shooting at work under the shop tube heater.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> Henry, I really want to participate. So, I made up a set of tubes and put in a call to a friend to see if I can barrow his crony! If it works out, I am thinking of shooting at work under the shop tube heater.


That should work. The warmer, the better. I'm looking forward to adding your name to the Club roster.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

timdix said:


> Henry,can I suggest that you have separate categories for tubes and bands. It is slightly more challenging to achieve extreme speeds with tubes as extreme tapers are not possible.


I thought about that, Tim, but for now, at least, I want to keep things pretty simple, both for gaining membership and keeping up with the accomplishments. Let's see how it goes. I'm hoping there will be enough interest to justify asking some folks to help administer the club.

And besides, for the moment, tubes are kicking butt on the flats boys. LOL!


----------



## bullseyeben!

timdix said:


> Wow,380fps for tubes is just awesome Henry.
> Ben,summer's only a week away,I can see 400 getting blown out of the water!
> I've never shot tubes that fast,my current max is 352fps with 3/8 steel with 1745 tapers.
> I'm busting to enter but I'm still working on alternative releases because of my dodgy thumb. I reckon if I can scrounge some extra draw length with a new design I can get up there.


Yea mate be good to see another Aussie in the ranks!, as for that thumb, a few southwark stouts or 6 will sort that out lol.. hope we see some video soon..


----------



## bullseyeben!

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, all you guys in Oz. If you want to be first to 400 fps, you better get busy. This is with 2040 Dankung tubes, which I already knew are faster than 1842 or 1745. This set is 7:6 ratio.
> 
> *Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
> *Rubber*: Dankung 2040, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 3.5 inches, single part, 3.0 inches. Total pull length 6.5 inches.
> *Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
> *Pouch*: Kangaroo, 1/2 x 2 inches.
> *Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.


Strike me pink Henry! Hats off to you, that's very impressive... don't suppose you had a pot of boiling water out of camera view lol..
Oh well you've left me no option but to break out the tb black


----------



## Beanflip

Well I got a chronograph from my friend ......but......it's not working


----------



## Flatband

Hi Bean, Chronies love light so put a white sheet under the unit for reflection and make sure your sensors are clean and you have a fresh battery. Shoot about 6-8 inches above the readers and you should be good. Have fun! Flatband


----------



## Charles

Also remember the chronys do NOT like florescent lighting. Shut off ALL florescent lights ... use only outdoor sunlight or incandescent lighting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Thanks Flatband and Charles I'll give those tips a try. I was under a floresent light in the garage. Hope you guys solved my problems.


----------



## Beanflip

I think I am SOL on the chrony.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> I think I am SOL on the chrony.


Does it do anything at all? You should see flashing symbols on each side of the letters AL when you turn it on.


----------



## Beanflip

WAIT! It works! Video to come soon!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> WAIT! It works! Video to come soon!


Wonderful news!


----------



## Beanflip




----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations! That's great speed at that temperature. You should hit 400 next summer easily.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good stuff! And ouch


----------



## Charles

GREAT JOB! You give me encouragement. If you can get it at that temp, then I should be able to get close shooting indoors.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Flatband

Hey Bean, you're in Bud! Flatband


----------



## Tobse

here is my entry in the 400 club
i shoot 447,5 fps with 8mm steel and Natural Latex, it was the las piece i found in my workshop it was a gift from Jörg to me at the summer.. looks like that stuff isnt bad














(this vid need 30 min for the upload... i cant wait... tierd going to bed


----------



## Beanflip

Thank you! Here is another video. Sorry it's a little long. These are McMaster Car tubes (alot like tex tubes)in Henry's taper, length of approx. 10'', .25 steel,and a very small pouch. Pretty much just doing what you guys say to make speed. Great fun! Next I will have some Torsten spec. flat band from Wal-mart.


----------



## Flatband

Rock and Roll Toby!!!!! Great job Bud! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

Go Tobias! That's gonna be hard to beat... great job mate


----------



## M.J

Have I mentioned lately that Tobias is my hero? Well, he is!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Hey guys, as you may have noticed, this is a project that got launched before the rules were set in stone. As we go, I'm seeing where some of the rules are too restrictive and needlessly complicated, especially for some of our members who may have to rely on on-line translators to read them. If you can rip off two shots in a row within 5% of each other, why require a minimum of 5 shots? If you're using a Chrony with a remote control panel, as Beanflip did, why require verification of the speed after each shot? This is, after all a club, not an international sanctioning body. I am open to suggestions on now to make qualifying for the club simpler while maintaining our integrity.

Please check post #2 frequently for changes to the rules.
.


----------



## lightgeoduck

I say leave the rules as they stand, just change it to more of a guideline... Leaving it open for variations.. The whole point would be for the member to do all they can to make it a verified record... I say this because I am not sure what would be the catch all guide, and when it comes time for me to get my badge I know I will do all I can to make it true to viewers, just not sure if I can remember the steps to do so.

One thing for sure.. There should be no edits.

LGD


----------



## Tobse

Thanks guys!

i am sorry because i have to say i dont read the second post thorough enough. i have to say those two shots are the fastest, but i can made you 5 shots with more than 400 fps thats really not a problem








I remember it was only a slow. The advantage of a new video would be that I could shoot faster this time because it was the test and i made only a few shots...









Thanks Henry! thats really nice of you that you've taken me still in the club







i just see you open up a 450 club ?


----------



## Danny0663

Dang TobseB! thats faaaaaaasst!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Man was this a struggle! Not the speed result, simply trying to film on a dodgy camera (dont shoot your camera), then trying to upload a large vid without WiFi, then YouTube went bonker on me...etc etc... 3hrs later this better work :$
Took the poor missus 4 takes on her phone and 3 on mine (when it wanted to work) to get this... don't Think I've ever cursed so much in my life! Any way.... Toby I'm right behind you mate...
http://m.youtube.com...h?v=UvahSUKjuQQ


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Tobias, I answered your question in a PM. Great shooting and very impressive speed.

Ben, great shooting, and you should give thanks for a woman who is willing to operate a camera and listen to a lot of cussing while watching her man do silly stuff like shoot a boy's toy, just to impress a bunch of other boys.*

_* I'm pretty sure that's the way she sees it. I'm married, too.







_


----------



## Charles

Ben, Tobias, you guys are really ripping ...





















Congratulations on those speeds!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Setarip

This is a neat thread! I need to order some more latex, but will participate around mid december when I finish school for the semester.







Ben, that 419 fps, what size ammo was that with?


----------



## Danny0663

I think he was using 9mm lead? Fasssttt !


----------



## bullseyeben!

Henry in Panama said:


> This is a neat thread! I need to order some more latex, but will participate around mid december when I finish school for the semester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, that 419 fps, what size ammo was that with?


Still 5/16 steel, I hope to pick up some 6mm next week and hit 450








Cheers all..


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bullseyeben! said:


> This is a neat thread! I need to order some more latex, but will participate around mid december when I finish school for the semester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, that 419 fps, what size ammo was that with?


Still 5/16 steel, *I hope to pick up some 6mm next week and hit 450*








Cheers all..
[/quote]

Remember the Club minimum ammunition weight is 1.0 gram. Daisy .25 / 6.35 mm just barely goes over the 1 gram minimum. I also understand that 6.35 mm may not be that easy to get in some parts of the world, so if enough members think the minimum ammo should be reduced to 6mm, or done away with altogether, we can do it. What say, guys?


----------



## Tobse

good speed BEB! well done! i looking forward to your 450 vid.

maybe it´s a problem to make sure everyone use more than 1gramm... but for me it´s no problem!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

TobseB said:


> good speed BEB! well done! i looking forward to your 450 vid.
> 
> maybe it´s a problem to make sure everyone use more than 1gramm... but for me it´s no problem!


Thank you for your input Tobias. Here is what I'm thinking. One of the purposes of the Club is to explore limits. If we place restrictions on type of rubber, frame, and ammo weight, the limits may be artificial. Also, if there are no limits, then no one can be accused of cheating on the equipment.


----------



## Beanflip

Progress! Just posting to keep the interest up. Pouch fail!


----------



## Beanflip

426 fps!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, the power of the sombrero







... sweet deal, Bean!

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great job, Beanflip! Now we have 4 members in the 400 list.

I went over to the dark side and dragged out my Starship and some radical taper TB Gold late this afternoon.The warmup shot at partial draw was 365, shot 2 was 401 and 3 was 404. None of these were full draw. This does not mean that I have given up on 400+ with tubes, I'm just trying to move up in the pecking order.


----------



## Tobse

good job guys!
@ bean and Henry, what ammo was used? 8mm steel?
i have ordered some 6,35mm steel from Kugelwinnie allready.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done Beanflip! It's turning out to be faster and closer than I would of thought... and prob only going to get faster too! 
FLAT BANDS ROCK!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

TobseB said:


> good job guys!
> @ bean and Henry, what ammo was used? 8mm steel?
> i have ordered some 6,35mm steel from Kugelwinnie allready.


I'm using 6.35mm steel. I think we're going to see 500 fps this year.


----------



## M.J

Slingshots over the sound barrier!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This should serve to show those who think you need super bands, lots of muscle, and a butterfly draw for high speed that you don't. I elected to use the Starship because I'm very uncomfortable drawing butterfly. The starship is cobbled together from dowels, a broken slingshot for the arm brace, and a fork bent up from 5/16 aluminum rod, which is held in place with 107 rubber bands. I think I can get a few more fps by extending the fork 2 more inches. It's at 12 inches now.

Please excuse the camera going in and out of focus. I think it was because of the changing light level.

*Fork:* Ugly, homebrew Starship
*Rubber*: TheraBand Gold, taper 24x8 mm, Total pull length 20 cm.
*Approximate Draw:* about 48 inches
*Pouch*: Kangaroo leather 12.5mm x 5 cm
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.


----------



## Tobse

good speed Henry!
too bad that the starship are banned in Germany! i would shoot superfly.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

After extending the Starship another 2 inches, I shot a 443, but didn't have the camera running. With camera on, I got to 433 and broke a band. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Charles

Hmmmm ... Does that thing fit in your pocket???







A great display ... showing once again what a long draw can do for you. Way to go Henry!!!!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Charles said:


> Hmmmm ... *Does that thing fit in your pocket???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great display ... showing once again what a long draw can do for you. Way to go Henry!!!!
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Not quite, but we dropped that requirement early on, when I realized that the only way for people who can't master butterfly to compete was to allow Starships. I'm not sure what to do about the guys who will shoot Starships at full butterfly. LOL!


----------



## NightKnight

Great job Henry!!


----------



## Sean

Really nice job on that speed Henry!


----------



## Flatband

I just bought out The Galaxy Class Starship which is Butterfly enabled-HELLO!!!!!!!! Gonna have some fun with this mutha!!!!!Can you say 80 inch draw???? I rigged up an old set of .010" Latex on her with 3/8" steel and did 310fps right off. We gonna warm this bad girl up ( if I don't kill myself trying! ) Hah, FUN baby! WARP DRIVE SCOTTY!!!! Flatband


----------



## Danny0663

Nice one Henry ... speed freaks!


----------



## Beanflip

Looks like Mr. Hays will be joining us soon.


----------



## Beanflip

I wanted to break 450 fps......... I am impatient. So I heated my bands. Heating feels like cheating.







Anyway, here are the results. I don't expect this to count. 



 (Then again, maybe it wasn't the heat, maybe it was those faces I was making







)


----------



## bullseyeben!

Im surprised the heated bands didn't put out more.. yet still impressive Mr bean.! ( I say so because of your intense facial scrunching lol ) Good stuff mate.. I shot a 419 with tb silver today but am going to tweak the taper and wait till thrsday (40deg C) before I begin my stressful filming and uploading procedure :$


----------



## Flatband

Whew! Go get em Bean Man!!!!! That is smokin Dude! Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Beanflip said:


> I wanted to break 450 fps......... I am impatient. So I heated my bands. Heating feels like cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the results. I don't expect this to count. (Then again, maybe it wasn't the heat, maybe it was those faces I was making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I don't see any reason for it not to count. I would like to ask anyone who uses heated bands to let us know in the post, though. The main reason, in my mind, for this Club is to advance the science and share the knowledge with others. As for heating bands, the guys who are experiencing cold weather are at a distinct disadvantage against those of us who are blessed with year-round summer. I don't have to actively heat bands when it's sunny and 95F/35C. I can just lay my slingshot on a sunlit black surface and heat those bands right up.

Everyone please review one of my video posts and include the same information I include, so others can benefit from your expertise.

Congratulations Beanflip for being first to the 450 level and now #1 Top Gun, though I suspect you may not hold that spot for long.


----------



## Beanflip

This is what I used. Daisy 1/4" steel shot. Oak La Cholita frame. It has been repaired from a disastrous fork hit. I pinned it with bamboo skewers. Works great! Tex flat band (.030 I think) cut 5mm x 25mm @ 10 1/2" long. The pouch is 9mm x 60mm. The draw was approximately 50". My full draw is about 62". A little extra length on the next set may yield more speed. From here on out I will probably heat my bands. Highs for the coming days in the upper fifty's just won't get me where i want to be. I can't wait to see others heated results!


----------



## Tobse

thats fast bean! well done!


----------



## Danny0663

Man ... this REALLY makes me want to purchase a Chrony.


----------



## M.J

I've never considered myself a speed demon, but this thread keeps bringing me back because of the enthusiasm and great results by the participants. 
Great job, guys!


----------



## Bill Hays

Was able to get 419.5 fps with tubes... should be interesting when summer rolls back around.

This is an interesting video because it illustrates several things very well. First, a long draw is the best way to go if you want to achieve real speed. Second, temperature is a HUGE factor, the first test was done at a temperature of around 55-60 degrees, the next was done at about 80-85 degrees. There was a difference of over 100 fps between the two tests... the only real difference being the temperature and maybe a slightly longer draw on the second test due to my shoulder being able to stretch all the way out easier.
The last thing that's really interesting is that although the shot is VERY fast, the .33 caliber lead does not penetrate nearly as well as .41 caliber lead at a slower speed... only 4 cans were penetrated all the way through using the .33 cal at 400+ fps, whereas at 250 fps the .41 caliber lead penetrates over 6 cans. This is quite interesting because it flies in the face of all the "big joules" guys... as the .33 caliber lead shot is producing around 27 joules and the .41 caliber shot is at around 20 joules.
It can only be deduced that the difference in weight, 108 grains vs. 54 grains is the biggest factor in this sort of penetration test.


----------



## timdix

That's top of the charts for me Bill...419fps with a 54 grainer and tubes is brilliant!! It reinforces all of my findings with 1745 tapers and then some. I get around 320-340 on warm days with that rig/ammo but your results are amazing. 
Tapered tubes really are very close to 2:1 tapered flats when warm but near 50F and below they really stiffen up more so than flats. I reckon if you were down in Oz today you would blow 500fps with that set up...it's 40C! If you could make a design with a fork extension and eliminating some dead play I've no doubts you would.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Bill. That is very impressive, especially considering the moderate temperature and heavier ammo. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## Charles

Great job, Bill!!! Warm temperatures + long draw = high speed

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose

epic. This is a very exciting thread...gotta get a chrony. I have no expectations of competing with you guys, but you surely have me wanting to know more about my bands, and all the possibilities. I think you have more than educated people with this, you have ignited a desire to learn.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good job Bill,.heaviest amo yet, and still 400plus..on that point Henry, do you think it would be possible to display energy joules, and amo size adjacent to the top gun list? Just a thought?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bullseyeben! said:


> Good job Bill,.heaviest amo yet, and still 400plus..on that point Henry, do you think it would be possible to display energy joules, and amo size adjacent to the top gun list? Just a thought?


Ammo size is no problem, as long as the shooter remembers to put it in the post. Energy will be at best a close estimate, unless the shooter has a scale to actually weigh the ammo. Lead, in particular, can vary some depending on the proportion of other metals in the mix.


----------



## Wingshooter

Great stuff Bill, After spending the summer shooting single 1745 tubes and heavy shot I know these tubes can do some amazing things. I would love to see you do this same thing when it gets back up to 100.


----------



## torsten

Speed









Ok, here are the speed numbers of my standard bands.
The fastest is the set for 7mm steelies: 133,9 m/s or 439,3 fps
All bands are made out of blue TB, so the draw is VERY low.
You can find the measurements for all the bands in the Video.






Regards
Torsten


----------



## torsten

Henry in Panama said:


> good job guys!
> @ bean and Henry, what ammo was used? 8mm steel?
> i have ordered some 6,35mm steel from Kugelwinnie allready.


I'm using 6.35mm steel. I think we're going to see 500 fps this year.
[/quote]

500 fps are already done - in 2011









Regards


----------



## Henry the Hermit

torsten said:


> good job guys!
> @ bean and Henry, what ammo was used? 8mm steel?
> i have ordered some 6,35mm steel from Kugelwinnie allready.


I'm using 6.35mm steel. I think we're going to see 500 fps this year.
[/quote]

500 fps are already done - in 2011









Regards
[/quote]

Great shooting, Torsten. I wondered when you would show up. For future speed videos, please remember that high speed shots need to be backed up by another shot withing 5% of the highest, using the same ammo and bands.

Yes, I think everyone here knows that others have exceeded 500 fps. We meant that someone will make a video to post here exceeding 500 fps.

Kudos for the excellent instruction on making the bands.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

As you can see, I have added a temporary logo to my signature. This is just until we select a final logo. Any club member who wants to use it is welcome to add it to his/her signature.


----------



## Tobse

arived today! will test it this weekend. they are very smal.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Tobse said:


> arived today! will test it this weekend. they are very smal.
> View attachment 28443


Ha... I know they are small, and I can imagine how small they seem for you, compared to what you normally shoot









LGD


----------



## M.J

lightgeoduck said:


> arived today! will test it this weekend. they are very smal.
> View attachment 28443


Ha... I know they are small, and I can imagine how small they seem for you, compared to what you normally shoot









LGD
[/quote]
We're going to hear the handslaps all over the world when Tobias shoots these!


----------



## torsten

Beanflip said:


> I wanted to break 450 fps......... I am impatient. So I heated my bands. Heating feels like cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the results. I don't expect this to count.
> 
> 
> 
> (Then again, maybe it wasn't the heat, maybe it was those faces I was making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Bean, my experiences with pre-heated bands are that after one shot the added heat is gone and the next shots are like unheated shots.
Plus: I had to do the shot VERY close after heating the band up. The added heat is gone after a few seconds.
So I`m not sure if your shots in the video are real heated shots. Maybe the band you used is simply as fast as we can see - even under normal conditions...
Just my thoughts...

What about the band life of this set?

However, great speed for sure!! Latex rules!

regards
Torsten


----------



## torsten

Henry in Panama said:


> good job guys!
> @ bean and Henry, what ammo was used? 8mm steel?
> i have ordered some 6,35mm steel from Kugelwinnie allready.


I'm using 6.35mm steel. I think we're going to see 500 fps this year.
[/quote]

500 fps are already done - in 2011









Regards
[/quote]
We meant that someone will make a video to post here exceeding 500 fps.
[/quote]
Ah, ok - now I got you right!

So let`s continue this cool thread!

Here is the vid of my speed test from 2011.

Did only one shot in the film. But the number from the shot before is to be seen on the chrony display...
Ammo is 7,5mm steel. 506,9 fps (154,5 m/s) was the speed.
This is my fastest shot with a non-heated band so far.
The used band is TB black. I cut it short - 24 cm long and 30mm down to 7 or 8mm - if I remember right...
Very light pouch, full BF draw
Band life - forget it...














Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Tobse

Amazing speed Torsten! your vid are awesome! shame that is winter... no chance to get this speed at the moment.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Wow I wish I had access to a chrony. It is a joy to see the heavy-weights going for the 500 mark though. Any guesses to who will get there first??


----------



## Imperial

Caribbean_Comanche said:


> Wow I wish I had access to a chrony. It is a joy to see the heavy-weights going for the 500 mark though. Any guesses to who will get there first??


my guess would be, for now, someone who lives in a warm part of the globe . so.. im guessing someone from australia, maybe even some one in the country state of Texas , or someone with a heater in their basement . once summer hits in the western part of the world though, its gonna get really fast .


----------



## Flatband

Yeah, Imperial is right on about the warmer climates. I shot a few through the Chrony today and the best I was able to get was 357. Temps were in the 40's so that really slows things down.When the heat is on the speeds will come! Flatband


----------



## Beanflip

torsten said:


> I wanted to break 450 fps......... I am impatient. So I heated my bands. Heating feels like cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here are the results. I don't expect this to count.
> 
> 
> 
> (Then again, maybe it wasn't the heat, maybe it was those faces I was making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Bean, my experiences with pre-heated bands are that after one shot the added heat is gone and the next shots are like unheated shots.
Plus: I had to do the shot VERY close after heating the band up. The added heat is gone after a few seconds.
So I`m not sure if your shots in the video are real heated shots. Maybe the band you used is simply as fast as we can see - even under normal conditions...
Just my thoughts...

What about the band life of this set?

However, great speed for sure!! Latex rules!

regards
Torsten[/quote] Thanks. It is an honor to be noticed by the expert. My set was modeled after your video band sets. Those few shots were the first ones. Probably only good for twenty to thirty shots is my guess.


----------



## Tobse

we made some tests with pre-heated bands at the weekend, it was around 20m/s more speed! one heating seson last for around 3 shot air temp was 15°C maybe i made you a vid next weekend with heated bands because the non heated going not faster than in my last vid even with this very smal steel balls.


----------



## Beanflip

Clocked some tubes @ 426 fps just before the pouch ripped apart! No extra heat. Just in the back room of the house. No video







I also had to add some foam to the catch box. Shots were already tearing thru a new t shirt I had put in. At some point a ball went thru a t shirt,an old rag,plastic cardboard,the cardboard box itself and made a small mark on the tin foil that is on the window behind the box! The glass is ok!


----------



## Charles

Often one must sacrifice for the sake of one's art ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck

Alright! I got my Chrony! Spent some time setting it up so I can get consistant readings indoors. I then spent some time cutting tapered double .02 latex to at least make my mark in the club. I finally broke the 300 barrier (woohoo) winging the dim. 1:2.5 ratio.... Set up cam, did my spiel ... Drew.... Band snap (booooooo). Story of my life..

Anyway, I know I will be in the club this weekend.. I will record everything, just in case







, but only upload record shots. I will contemplate shooting for a spot in the "top dog" class, but from just these first trials I am realizing why I don't always go for speed.... Rubber doesn't grow on trees you know







....

LGD


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

lightgeoduck said:


> Alright! I got my Chrony! Spent some time setting it up so I can get consistant readings indoors. I then spent some time cutting tapered double .02 latex to at least make my mark in the club. I finally broke the 300 barrier (woohoo) winging the dim. 1:2.5 ratio.... Set up cam, did my spiel ... Drew.... Band snap (booooooo). Story of my life..
> 
> Anyway, I know I will be in the club this weekend.. I will record everything, just in case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but only upload record shots. I will contemplate shooting for a spot in the "top dog" class, but from just these first trials I am realizing why I don't always go for speed.... Rubber doesn't grow on trees you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> LGD


Nice. Might as well go for the top dawg spot, especially since you are already spending on rubber.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Alright, this was just a trial run, with a new band set and slingshot... 338.7fps for now... this is addicting... I will squeeze another video in when I hit one of the higher bench marks.

sorry for the long vid,.. that:s just how I roll


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good show, Duck!

You're right, it's addictive, and the only (temporary) relief is bigger numbers.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Henry in Panama said:


> Good show, Duck!
> 
> You're right, it's addictive, and the only (temporary) relief is bigger numbers.


Thanks Henry,

Not bad for a first full fledge go at this.. The slight extension of the forks helped me achieve a draw I otherwise would do with a normal fork outside.... So when I move to wide open spaces.. And use those forks AND my full draw I am confidant that I will climb up that ladder... Even though I am embarrassed to say my draw is never as much as the famous butterfly shooters...

I have to say, Henry, thanks for doing this... Not only for inspiring my to push my limits, but having the Chrony for normal use helped me get a better picture of what I an doing with normal everyday shooting setups

LGD


----------



## Flatband

Duck has arrived!!!!!!!!!Nice job! Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit

The following video is not meant to make it seem a small accomplishment to shoot 300+ fps. It is a very big accomplishment. I've been a speed freak since before I got my Chrony a year ago. I used to use two pieces of paper, a microphone connected to a Netbook computer and a program called Audacity to measure speeds. I remember the giant milestone of shooting 200+ fps for the first time. It took months of experimenting to crack 300 fps. I used enough rubber to lower the birth rate in China, lots of leather and several 9 volt batteries, before I cracked 400 fps. This video demonstrates some of what I learned along the way; that light rubber, light pouch, light ammo, and a long draw equal speed.


----------



## Charles

Very nice demo, Henry! You're preaching my sermon!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Imperial

way to go duck !


----------



## Hrawk

I suppose I should make an effort to join the club









Equipment used:

MBBS Slingshot
Ausband Black Bands - 25 x 15 x 210mm single layer
1/4" Steel Ammo

Max Speed : 113.8 M/s (373.3 fps)

_(Also note my silent catch box in action, the only noise you can really hear is the bands







)_


----------



## Beanflip

Welcome to the club Hrawk. Love the custom crony guard.


----------



## Hrawk

Beanflip said:


> Love the custom crony guard.


Thanks man. Essential equipment if you ask me.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Hrawk said:


> Love the custom crony guard.


Thanks man. Essential equipment if you ask me.
[/quote]

Is it Essential equipment???

Nice Job!

It looks like the weather here is preventing me from exceeding my last readings.. I need an adequate indoor set up or I will have to wait until summer... shooting over the chrony out in the cold makes me truly realize how temp effects rubber...

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

lightgeoduck said:


> Is it Essential equipment???


Trust me, when you shove a ball through the front of your LCD, you will think so too.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Welcome aboard, Hrawk.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I finally did it. After many mid-high 390s, I finally squeaked over the magic 400 fps mark with Dankung 2040 tubes. This set has a 5:6 ratio and is a bit over 6 inches long. A bit more experimentation may be in order.


----------



## Flatband

There you go Bud! Great job! Also welcome to Hrawk too. We have all found a new addiction-THE NEED FOR SPEED!!!!! Flatband


----------



## bullseyeben!

Ok I received some lil steel from my fellow Aussie hrawk, that I thanked in this vid at the start, but the Android phone seems to only allow me to upload 19meg on the tube, so it was trimmed..so cheers again mate..
Single cut tb silver got me back in the ranks this time but not for long id bet... 426fps.. sorry once again for the trimmed video, but I would not be able to participate in this club without doing so.. cheers all








https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


----------



## Hrawk

Great shooting as always Ben!

I was about to give a shout out to 'the human calculator' standing behind you too. I thought you said "how many meters was that" and she comes out with an amazingly close answer in M/s !!! Then I realised you said "how many minutes".

Anyhow once again, great shooting, and a shout out to to the talking camera


----------



## bullseyeben!

Haha yea used to get 3mins footage on the phone, so the calculator that speaks and sometimes cooks dinner also informs me of how much time filmed, also what beer I'm on!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations bulleyesben. Good shooting!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Cheers Henry, its an addictive challenge matching your bands to amo and draw...wider at forks or thinner at pouch... the possibilities lol... 
Liking the .25 a lot, and is very enjoyable punching tin cans at these speeds too! (Riccocets arent so fun, just ask my stomach!them things Bounce back fast)


----------



## Hrawk

bullseyeben! said:


> Liking the .25 a lot, and is very enjoyable punching tin cans at these speeds too! (Riccocets arent so fun, just ask my stomach!them things Bounce back fast)


More beer !


----------



## Henry the Hermit

bullseyeben! said:


> Cheers Henry, its an addictive challenge matching your bands to amo and draw...wider at forks or thinner at pouch... the possibilities lol...
> Liking the .25 a lot, and is very enjoyable punching tin cans at these speeds too! (Riccocets arent so fun, just ask my stomach!them things Bounce back fast)


At these speeds you can easily penetrate steel cans with .25. Most penetrate one side and dent the other, but I have had several through and throughs with steel cans. You're right about ricochets, and you absolutely should never shoot steel at these speeds without good eye protection.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Attention all members. The new logos are available to all members for addition to your signature. Here they are.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Cool Beans

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I went out this afternoon and shot a few over the Chrony and actually bested my official speed by a few fps. What's cool about that is that I did it using the same dimensions bands but with a Cholita frame instead of a Starship.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice work e shot ! Gonna try to get mine up.. the banner that is


----------



## bullseyeben!

No can't figure it out..nothing to let me add the picture? Maybe because I'm on Android phone?


----------



## lightgeoduck

There you go Ben


----------



## bullseyeben!

Thanks Lgd! That's better..


----------



## lightgeoduck

bullseyeben! said:


> Thanks Lgd! That's better..


No problem, I didn't mind helping you get it up... the banner that is


----------



## bullseyeben!

Was gonna say 'your only human' lol


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OK guys, now we have the logos. Who will be first to add the 500 fps to his/her sig?


----------



## Beanflip

Ohhhhhh boy! That would be cool!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I've made some minor changes to the 1st post where speeds are listed. The "Top Guns" list seemed unnecessary since speeds are now listed fastest first.

As always, suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Beanflip

I have some new .020 latex. Tomorrow may be a fast day.


----------



## BCLuxor

I can't break out of the 160fps mark with my hobbit draw length and climate here. I have another 50M of 2040 tubing coming and am hoping to seriously up my game in the band making area soon! I have the chrony the frames just not the speed. I am also dubious about my double layer laminate pouches now they are heavy and inflexible...


----------



## Beanflip

I got a WRP in trade and it arrived today. I had all ready made up some band sets in anticipation of its arrival. Specifically for my goal of breaking 500 fps. Well a few band sets in,none of my plans were working as I had hoped. So, I went back to what was successful for me in the first place. Only this time i had the added length of the WRP. The latex is .030 cut 1" x 1/4" x 9" . In the cam lock a little shorter. Full draw is approximately 48". While shooting the video I realized I was not drawing the bands to their fullest because i was afraid of them breaking. At that moment, I went for it. From there...... awesome! ( Oh , and the band did not break. It slipped out of the cam because I had cheated it out as far as I could.)


----------



## Beanflip

I have had problems putting videos up recently. I am not doing anything different than I had before. ?


----------



## Charles

HEY!!!! Congratulations! But isn't it cheating to be wearing plaid pajamas while shooting??? :rofl:

Way to raise the bar! :bowdown:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck

I will check the video out later, Bean

I don't know what you are doing different, but I posted the link while editing your post... it works for me.. and you are good now.

LGD


----------



## NightKnight

Congrats on breaking 500!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Way to go, Beanflip!

Are we going to need a 600 fps badge this year?


----------



## Tobse

Great speed bean! Glad to see you made the 500 club!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done Bean! I got some catching up to do...


----------



## Flatband

The Bean-Rockin the house yo!!!!!!!! Great job !!!!!! :bowdown: Flatband


----------



## Charles

Hey guys ... Well, I did not do 500 fps ... not even 400 fps. But I did shoot over 300 fps with office rubber bands. Check it out here:






As I reported elsewhere, that rig was shooting the 1/4 inch steel pee wees at 270 fps at a room temperature of 66 degrees F. Now, I do not have the privilege of living where the air temperature at this time of year goes up to 80 degrees F (lucky guy, Henry)! So I cheated a little bit. I got out an old warming tray and laid the Altoid tin shooter on it for a few moments and then took my speed shots. In the video I mis-called my highest velocity, and it is actually 329.

I HATE that little pouch, and I dislike that tiny ammo. And I was getting bad hand slaps during the shoot.

Well, that will do me for a little while. I will try some more robust rigs another time.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Glad to see you jumping in on the fun. Nice speed from those.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Respect to the speed and video, Chuck.

LGD


----------



## Charles

Thanks, guys. It was just over the line, but it was over the line! I was pleased to be able to do it with office rubber bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Charles. 300+ fps is a milestone achievement.


----------



## Flatband

Go Charles!!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Tobse

Ok guys, i made one more vid for this contest  i am going step by step... the band was not very good this time but my sommer time simulator push me up to 470 fps with it, i hope the vid work well with the rules of this contest.

i will bulid a better band for my next vid an try to jump in to the 500 box like bean 

btw. i dont know i i fix the speed banner into my signature.

here is the vid! i made it with my friend flo! it´s always fun to shoot with him.


----------



## Charles

What a lot of fun! Thanks for the video ... it really made me smile.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## torsten

Tobse said:


> i made it with my friend flo! it´s always fun to shoot with him.


Yesss!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congrats, Tobias. What ammo were you using? I need it to compute the energy. I tried to add the badge to your signature, but without success. I'll try again.

OK, I give up. Maybe Duck can do it.


----------



## Flatband

Had some time to try for a video verified 400 shot today so we gave it a try. I was only hoping for 425 or so but was surprised at the 498 I did. Being that close to 500 I figured what the heck, but the bands had other ideas. Had a tear and then broke but we'll try again. Wife was out with the girls so Old Flatband played a bit!!!! Don't tell on me guys!!!! :king:


----------



## Flatband

Great job Toby! They way everyone is going ,I think 600 may be in the near future! Flatband


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow this whole concept seems like a blast. I will be ordering a Chrony in the near future and join in the festivities. Great job to the ranking members, there are some impressive numbers on the table.


----------



## Charles

Good effort, Flatband! I wonder if your bands were being abraded on your chrony. Man, that was close to 500, and I am sure you will get it before long.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Flatband

Thanks Charles. I'm gonna do that one over and try it again. I didn't like the way the readings were all over the map.

The shots were too close to the Chrony and I think it caused errors on the readers with bands going through and such.

Everything has to be just right with this Chrony. Too much light-no good, not enough-no good,too close ( you're right about the band abrasion) ,no good-too far,lose speed.

I always do better with sunlight when using a Chrony. Maybe have to wait till summer or get a better light set-up.

Would love to shoot inside the house all the time but room size constraints and wife slingshot rules put a damper on that!

Hey, what is a slingshot lover to do? :king: Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit

That was some tough luck, Gary. So close.... You're going to be a force to reckon with when you get some warm weather.


----------



## Tobse

Henry in Panama said:


> Congrats, Tobias. What ammo were you using? I need it to compute the energy. I tried to add the badge to your signature, but without success. I'll try again.
> 
> OK, I give up. Maybe Duck can do it.


Thanks! i shoot with .25cal steel.



Flatband said:


> Had some time to try for a video verified 400 shot today so we gave it a try. I was only hoping for 425 or so but was surprised at the 498 I did. Being that close to 500 I figured what the heck, but the bands had other ideas. Had a tear and then broke but we'll try again. Wife was out with the girls so Old Flatband played a bit!!!! Don't tell on me guys!!!! :king:


great speed flatband! you get the 500 soon!


----------



## Flatband

Hey, it's all good guys-Fun ,Fun ,Fun !!


----------



## NightKnight

Updated file locations for the Speed badges;


----------



## Beanflip

What does that mean exactly?


----------



## lightgeoduck

Beanflip said:


> What does that mean exactly?


It means, that there is a dedicated image url for those badges... the current badge you have has a url from my gallery (or had if aaron changed it)..

now people can click on those images and copy the image address from the browser to paste in their sig

LGD


----------



## BCLuxor

OK well I am a happy camper. I decided to move back inside even after breaking my front door :what: . This time however I set up correct and there were no accidents, I also decided to shoot warmed bands using a water bottle to heat/cheat them due to the UK's cold weather. I was shooting my Christmas trade shooter trobbie66 gave me. I shot a couple of high 300's straight away and my smile emerged! then I decided to go make a hot drink while the bands super heated and well highest shot of the morning is here for all to see, this is shot 3 the previous is still on the display!!!

Band set = Thera band black double layer unknown taper.

Ammo= 6mm steel

speed 443fps


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Luxor, please read the following from the rules on the first page.

"Here's how to become a member.


Find a bandset/ammo combination that will give 300 feet (91.44 meters) per second or higher velocity.
Show us a picture or video of your Chrony displaying your highest speed. Describe the fork, bandset and ammo. Include a simple statement that you have backed up the speed with another shot within 5% of the speed. If a video, show at least two shots within the claimed speed range

If you wish to have your entry eligible for an official Slingshot Forum Record, the following rules apply.


Make a video similar to the one in the next post.. You and the Chrony should be visible when the shots are made. After each shot, either zoom to the Chrony readout or move the camera close enough to see the readout, keeping the Chrony in view at all times. The fastest shot must be backed up by at least one other shot within 5% of the same velocity. Please do not edit the video at any point between the first and last shot. It's OK to shoot a lot of shots and remove from each end, but the qualifying shots should be continuous.
Post the video and full information about the fork, bandset, and ammo. Include the dimensions, width, taper, relaxed length (fork to pouch tie), and pouch. Also state your approximate draw length."

Congratulations, you're in the club, but please follow the above rules for future submissions. Please see the video in the 3d post. It would break my heart to have to tell someone that his 625 fps shot didn't qualify as a record, because it wasn't backed up, or he wasn't visible in the video. Now, go stick that 400 fps badge in your signature.


----------



## BCLuxor

Woops I was a lill unsure of my vid skills it wass only possible to lean my phone up against the stair rail while I shot I tried to keep the chrony in view but everytime I shot the phone would fall over :s I will if I get a chance add some more speed videos but tbh I really Don't think I will better my session today me and the bands were at full draw I guess this is where the more agressive taper comes into play . BC


----------



## Henry the Hermit

luxor5 said:


> Woops I was a lill unsure of my vid skills it wass only possible to lean my phone up against the stair rail while I shot I tried to keep the chrony in view but everytime I shot the phone would fall over :s I will if I get a chance add some more speed videos but tbh I really Don't think I will better my session today me and the bands were at full draw I guess this is where the more agressive taper comes into play . BC


That's what this is all about. When you think you've reached the absolute maximum, someone will come along and show you you haven't, so you try something different. Eventually our combined efforts and experimentation will result in a 300+ fps 30 lb/ft slingshot that the average guy can shoot accurately. We're just beginning to discover what is possible.


----------



## BCLuxor

Henry in Panama said:


> luxor5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woops I was a lill unsure of my vid skills it wass only possible to lean my phone up against the stair rail while I shot I tried to keep the chrony in view but everytime I shot the phone would fall over :s I will if I get a chance add some more speed videos but tbh I really Don't think I will better my session today me and the bands were at full draw I guess this is where the more agressive taper comes into play . BC
> 
> 
> 
> That's what this is all about. When you think you've reached the absolute maximum, someone will come along and show you you haven't, so you try something different. Eventually our combined efforts and experimentation will result in a 300+ fps 30 lb/ft slingshot that the average guy can shoot accurately. We're just beginning to discover what is possible.
Click to expand...

Just like Mr Hayes found massive difference in temperature I have too, the same band set will shoot at anything between 240-270 fps in ambient outside temperatures indoors no heat it will maintain 290 320 and superheated using the hot water well the chrony never lies... I note also I was eager to try get some kind of speed entry into the club using my own 2040 tube sets as in fairness the set I took entry with and the fork for that matter were sent to me by trobbie66... I will return likely a bit slower using the 2040 to enter again into the club using my own equiptment "and better camera angle".


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done luxor5! Another in the ranks


----------



## PandaMan

Alright. It's about time for me to have a go. I've arranged to borrow a friend's chronograph so I'll be posting a video up over the weekend.


----------



## B.P.R

How can somebody such as myself that doesnt have a chrono do this?


----------



## Henry the Hermit

blue pocket rocket said:


> How can somebody such as myself that doesnt have a chrono do this?


I would suggest contacting other shooters in your area, finding someone with a Chrony, and arranging a weekend shoot. At this time, there unfortunately isn't a simple, repeatable way of measuring speed without a Chrony.


----------



## quarterinmynose

I put together an entry today. I will try to get a vid posted sometime before tomorrow. Will be my first and last for a while, shortly after finishing my video, I shot my chrony in the face with a piece of 7/16ths steel. :sorry: Very non-plussed at the moment. Advice, if you don't usually shoot butterfly and want to give it a go in front of your chrony, be careful, and maybe rig up some sort of protection for the poor device.


----------



## Charles

Sooo, I know this is like closing the barn door after the horse has escaped, but ....









This is my simple, but effective Chrony screen. Get a piece of plexiglass and cut a strip about 3 inches wide and about 10 inches long. Mine was a bit bigger ... it was a scrap piece from another project, and I did not want to bother cutting it. Plexiglass cuts with standard wood working tools. Mine is 3/16 of an inch thick, and I would not go much thinner. Use a heat gun to bend the piece at a right angle in the middle of the long side, giving you an L about 5 inches per side. Then just use a spring clip to clip one leg of the L to the side of the Chrony with the other leg of the L in front of the screen. You can read the screen through the plexiglass just fine. Just lift the plexiglass to reach the off/on switch. This should protect your Chrony from slingshot ammo, though not of course from firearms.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

quarterinmynose said:


> I put together an entry today. I will try to get a vid posted sometime before tomorrow. Will be my first and last for a while, shortly after finishing my video, I shot my chrony in the face with a piece of 7/16ths steel. :sorry: Very non-plussed at the moment. Advice, if you don't usually shoot butterfly and want to give it a go in front of your chrony, be careful, and maybe rig up some sort of protection for the poor device.


Shame to hear that, I have had a few near misses myself, never hit the screen luckily....

Charles, nice simple guard there, got the perfect bit at work, will def be trying it..


----------



## quarterinmynose

ok. Here is my video.

Bandset: 1 1/4" tapered to 3/8", 12" active length.

1/4" steel

356.3

347.1

334.9

350.5

I broke the 300fps mark, but I couldn't hit the broad side of a very large barn using these bands and this shooting style. I would like to get 300fps using my usual anchor point at the corner of my mouth, then I feel like this would really be something nice.


----------



## Tobse

congrats to geting the 300!

you can get more with better bands!

you use 30 cm long bands for half butterfly! maybe you can try 28cm bands full butterfly or 25cm half butterfly and maybe not so much rubber or black bands! (just a tip from me)


----------



## quarterinmynose

I appreciate the tips, this set up was really just a stab in the dark with what I had on hand. I really just picked some dimensions, made a set, and went out in the yard. Your right on about less rubber and a shorter band length. I ordered some theraband black today  . Any type of butterfly is completely new and so far rather awkward for me, I will give it another go sometime soon though. Thanks.

I forgot to mention in the earlier post that the band material used was theraband gold.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

quarterinmynose said:


> ok. Here is my video.
> 
> Bandset: 1 1/4" tapered to 3/8", 12" active length.
> 
> 1/4" steel
> 
> 356.3
> 
> 347.1
> 
> 334.9
> 
> 350.5
> 
> I broke the 300fps mark, but I couldn't hit the broad side of a very large barn using these bands and this shooting style. I would like to get 300fps using my usual anchor point at the corner of my mouth, then I feel like this would really be something nice.


Congratulations and welcome to the Club. The trick to high speed at short draw is very light pouch, not much rubber, and stretch it almost to the breaking point. As a starting point, try 2:1 tapered TBG about 3/4 inch wide at the fork and about 5 1/2 inches pouch to fork.


----------



## Charles

Good job, QIMN!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here's a small increase in my personal record.

*Fork:* Ugly, homebrew Starship
*Rubber*: TheraBand Gold, taper 24x8 mm, Total pull length 20 cm.
*Approximate Draw:* about 48 inches
*Pouch*: Kangaroo leather 12.5mm x 5 cm
*Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.

Speed: 432.5 fps


----------



## Beanflip

quarterinmynose said:


> ok. Here is my video.
> 
> Bandset: 1 1/4" tapered to 3/8", 12" active length.
> 
> 1/4" steel
> 
> 356.3
> 
> 347.1
> 
> 334.9
> 
> 350.5
> 
> I broke the 300fps mark, but I couldn't hit the broad side of a very large barn using these bands and this shooting style. I would like to get 300fps using my usual anchor point at the corner of my mouth, then I feel like this would really be something nice.


Good start! Glad you're joining in on the fun.


----------



## Charles

You guys are trying to shame me!!!! So far I am at the bottom of the pile. Guess I am going to have to get my a$$ in gear and try for a higher speed. Gonna have to break out a couple of star ships and some Tex tubes ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

Charles said:


> You guys are trying to shame me!!!! So far I am at the bottom of the pile. Guess I am going to have to get my a$$ in gear and try for a higher speed. Gonna have to break out a couple of star ships and some Tex tubes ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


There ya go! Get after it Charles.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Got my tbb in yesterday(fastest delivery EVER) tried a double set tapered 1" to 1/2" with 5" active band length to my 28"-ish draw. these things really seemed to be singing. to bad the chrony is busted...I gotta go see what I need to go through to have it repaired.


----------



## Guest

Slingshot was first banded with 4 each side 9.5" active length 1.5" x 0.5" x 0.0125" pure latex. Shooting .33" (8.4) mm cast lead #00 buckshot at 54 grains.

Could only just get about 280 fps because the draw was so heavy that I was not pulling it to a full butterfly.

Shot a few shots and broke one latex on one side. Trimmed the other side to match and immediately started shooting in the 300s.

Went back into the house and had an enormous video so I went back out and shot a shorter one. Trimmed it up and here it is.

Average of the two shots shown is 319.65 fps, giving about 12 ft./lb.

Got just the two shots and broke another band. So we will see it shooting double bands if I get any more speed out of it with only doubles on.


----------



## Charles

Good job!!! If there was an award for the ratio of video length to velocity, you would definitely be on top!!! Congratulations on that speed with that heavier ammo.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> Good job!!! If there was an award for the ratio of video length to velocity, you would definitely be on top!!! Congratulations on that speed with that heavier ammo.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


... and you got promoted from the bottom of the list! =)


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OldSpookASA said:


> Slingshot was first banded with 4 each side 9.5" active length 1.5" x 0.5" x 0.0125" pure latex. Shooting .33" (8.4) mm cast lead #00 buckshot at 54 grains.
> 
> Could only just get about 280 fps because the draw was so heavy that I was not pulling it to a full butterfly.
> 
> Shot a few shots and broke one latex on one side. Trimmed the other side to match and immediately started shooting in the 300s.
> 
> Went back into the house and had an enormous video so I went back out and shot a shorter one. Trimmed it up and here it is.
> 
> Average of the two shots shown is 319.65 fps, giving about 12 ft./lb.
> 
> Got just the two shots and broke another band. So we will see it shooting double bands if I get any more speed out of it with only doubles on.


Great job! I'd bet money that if you get a bit lighter ammo and cut back to one band per side, you'll hit high 300s. Welcome to the Club.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done oldspook! Thats very good with 00buck


----------



## Charles

OldSpookASA said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job!!! If there was an award for the ratio of video length to velocity, you would definitely be on top!!! Congratulations on that speed with that heavier ammo.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> ... and you got promoted from the bottom of the list! =)
Click to expand...

But you achieved 3 times my energy level!!!


----------



## timdix

I've wanted in on the 300 party for a while.

I recently ordered the 3 biggest Dankung tubes: 3060,4070,5080 due to inspiration from the heavy rubber King,Tobias.

My goal was to shoot the heaviest ball possible that would reach the magical 300fps.

The winner: 3060 pseudo-tapers,30cm long,roo pouch,shot butterfly with 11mm(7.5gram) size1 sinker balls.

Fastest on camera 301.8fps,off camera 309.2fps.

It took a few re-ties to find the optimum tube length on the draw length/velocity curve.

That's yielding over 23ftlbs...serious flat shooting power!

Temp was a perfect 27C.

The 4070,5080's were too much for me(my hat's off to you Tobias) but the 3060 was a suprisingly easy draw.

With a small draw extension to remove some dead play you could add 15-20fps. Henry,that's getting up near your 300fps/30ftlb shooter.

The tubes still look pristine with well over 100 shots.

Apologies for the bodgy iphone vid.


----------



## Charles

OUCH, OUCH, OUCH .... You guys are getting HARSH with that heavy lead! Any idea what the draw weight on that setup is??? Just imagine what you could do with that rig on a starship .....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## timdix

Yes Charles,I was getting a tad wary,I actually taped some leather on to protect my hand lest a flier buried itself into the back of my hand.

Draw weight is perhaps 15-20lbs,similar to tex express bands maybe.

I found that with ammo >10mm I can actually draw back 3060 to full butterfly in the fingers quite comfortably. With 4070 and 5080 I can't,in fact I couldn't even get near 300 with them. I'd probably need a Tobias fist grip to do that.

I can barely imagine Bill with his 75 inch draw would put out with this set-up....fightening...it would be up in PCP air gun ranges!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great show, Tim! Welcome to the Club and Kudos for doing it the hard way.


----------



## bullseyeben!

timdix said:


> I've wanted in on the 300 party for a while.
> I recently ordered the 3 biggest Dankung tubes: 3060,4070,5080 due to inspiration from the heavy rubber King,Tobias.
> My goal was to shoot the heaviest ball possible that would reach the magical 300fps.
> 
> The winner: 3060 pseudo-tapers,30cm long,roo pouch,shot butterfly with 11mm(7.5gram) size1 sinker balls.
> Fastest on camera 301.8fps,off camera 309.2fps.
> It took a few re-ties to find the optimum tube length on the draw length/velocity curve.
> That's yielding over 23ftlbs...serious flat shooting power!
> Temp was a perfect 27C.
> The 4070,5080's were too much for me(my hat's off to you Tobias) but the 3060 was a suprisingly easy draw.
> With a small draw extension to remove some dead play you could add 15-20fps. Henry,that's getting up near your 300fps/30ftlb shooter.
> The tubes still look pristine with well over 100 shots.
> Apologies for the bodgy iphone vid.
> 
> xWtzTByvgqc[[/MEDIA]



Well done mate! 2 Adelaide fellas in the ranks now  Very impressive power... have you tried the ausband tubes? Clarkies stock em, but I found the life span terrible with them wondered what you think of them...


----------



## timdix

Thanks Ben,thought I should get some runs on the board whilst we're in high summer.

I haven't tried Ausband but I did try some latex protein free sheet and it seemed to tear quickly so I've steered away from it but I can see you've had excellent results with it.

The 3060 pseudos are seriously impressive,tough as nails and faaast. At 10 bills for 7 metres I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea id agree, you've found a pretty good set up there... now the question is can I beat it with tb silver? Got some..454 lead.in the catcher....id like to say i too can get 300fps plus with the heavy balls..that is an achievment!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I'm thinking it may be time to begin a second set of records. Entry level to remain at 300 fps, but listing maximum power. Open to suggestions.


----------



## timdix

I'm liking it Henry.

300fps with mid weight ammo is certainly acheivable and is a realistic and practical speed with the right setup,even with tubes.

A separate category as you suggest("the 300 power club") would help progress the boundaries of what's possible.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Sounds reasonable to me..especially considering most of us don't shoot much smaller than 5/ 16 regularly, this could open the club a bit..?!


----------



## Nicholson

Excellent idea Henry! That has been on my mind since I found out about the 300 club. I've been looking at the high velocities and variable foot pounds and I always get excited when I see power, The speed you guys get the projectiles going is also very, very impressive through. I'll try for a badge when it warms up outside.


----------



## Guest

Maybe just setting minimum energy thresholds with no minimum velocity would work as well because the formula for energy favors velocity over mass and the slingshot bands favor mass over velocity. Then set up some energy levels say 10, 20, 30, 40 and 50 ft/lb and let the data take us wherever we go. It would be interesting to see someone get 10 ft/lb with a light projectile and as interesting to see someone get 10 ft/lb with a three ounce sinker =).


----------



## Guest

50 ft/lb


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yes saw this, impressive.... don't think the rabbits will agree


----------



## Charles

Personally, I like the idea of having a separate classification based just on energy, regardless of velocity. Well, maybe some very minimal velocity ... perhaps 150, 175, or 200 fps. That way no one could get high energy just by being able to move a bowling ball.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson

good idea charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I will probably add the power section later today or tomorrow. Right now, I'm thinking to either retain the 300 fps entry point or set a minimum speed and power level. 200 fps and 15 lb/ft are achievable numbers even for us old guys, but not all that easy to get. From my viewpoint it will be a lot easier to maintain the record if we retain the 300 fps minimum. I'm Still open to suggestion.


----------



## Charles

I do not mind the 300 fps rule for any ammo ... namely, just shooting for speed. Seems to be working well.

But in slingshot realms, higher energies are going to come at lower velocities, generally speaking. So for the energy branch of the contest, I would prefer to see the minimal velocity drop well below 300 fps.

Just my opinion ... from the old and arthritic ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip

IMO a completely separate post would be best. Speed club and separate power/energy club.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

OK, here's what I plan to do. Create two separate Topics. One will be "Speed Freaks" and the other "Power Rangers". The SSF 300 Club Topic will remain with links to the other two. Records of both speed and power posted in the SSF 300 Club Topic, rules and submissions in the appropriate Topic. What do you guys think?


----------



## BC-Slinger

Henry in Panama said:


> OK, here's what I plan to do. Create two separate Topics. One will be "Speed Freaks" and the other "Power Rangers". The SSF 300 Club Topic will remain with links to the other two. Records of both speed and power posted in the SSF 300 Club Topic, rules and submissions in the appropriate Topic. What do you guys think?


Sounds like a plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband

Excellent Henry!


----------



## Guest

Good plan.


----------



## Charles

Sounds great!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## M.J

Here's my first foray into the Speed Club: 330ish with 3/8" steel. I have some smaller ammo but these bands aren't suited for it. Maybe someday I'll cut a set for 5/16" ammo :iono:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Way to go, M_J and welcome to the Club.

BTW, I think you used the density for lead in your chrono setup. 338 fps with 3/8 lead yields 20 lb/ft, but only 13.9 with steel.


----------



## M.J

Henry in Panama said:


> Way to go, M_J and welcome to the Club.
> 
> BTW, I think you used the density for lead in your chrono setup. 338 fps with 3/8 lead yields 20 lb/ft, but only 13.9 with steel.


Very possible. That sounded kinda high to me, too. I think what may have happened was that I left the numbers for 7/16" steel plugged in.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, MJ! Glad to have you with us.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## B.P.R

So is the chrony app allowed now?

And if so whats the rules regarding it?

I thought the chrony app could only be used outside.....

And can somebody explain the positioning and paper?....

Once i know how....im going for it....


----------



## Charles

blue pocket rocket said:


> So is the chrony app allowed now? And if so whats the rules regarding it? I thought the chrony app could only be used outside..... And can somebody explain the positioning and paper?.... Once i know how....im going for it....


http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21002-smartphone-chrony-video-test/page-3

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R

Thankyou....

Whats the rules? Do you have to use the paper? Or is the band noise enough?


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done MJ! That's good speed...


----------



## M.J

Charles said:


> Way to go, MJ! Glad to have you with us.
> 
> Cheers .......... Charles





bullseyeben! said:


> Well done MJ! That's good speed...


Thanks, guys!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Well this is my first attempt for speed. I mainly focused on the Power Rangers so this was a band setup we had tossed together already from older testing.

The slingshot was a 'King Cat' the bandset was therband gold 10mm to 5mm tapered, 28 cm active length, .25 cal steel ammo.

I will be taking another stab at this in the future for sure with a more serious setup.






Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Way to go, guys. Welcome to the speed freaks!!!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Guest

BC-Slinger said:


> Well this is my first attempt for speed. I mainly focused on the Power Rangers so this was a band setup we had tossed together already from older testing.
> 
> Cheers BC-Slinger


 Err 2 means you missed the second sensor... Err 1 means you missed the first sensor...


----------



## BC-Slinger

OldSpookASA said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is my first attempt for speed. I mainly focused on the Power Rangers so this was a band setup we had tossed together already from older testing.
> 
> Cheers BC-Slinger
> 
> 
> 
> Err 2 means you missed the second sensor... Err 1 means you missed the first sensor...
Click to expand...

Good to know I am very new to useing a chrony . I havent used one since my paintballs days from years ago.
I am just happy to qualify and make it into the club. Thanks for the error info Mr. Spook.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Welcome to Speed Freaks, Slinger. I'm happy that cold weather isn't holding everyone back.

One small point. I never saw any reading on the Chrony, so everyone, when you make your videos please make sure the readout is visible, unless as in this case, there is a witness there to verify the reading.


----------



## Charles

Sorry about that Henry. We had Kyle operating the camera. We were all so pumped by the power shoot that he just forgot to zoom on the speed shoot. But for sure I stand as a witness.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## chico

I tried to upload my entry from my phone, but it said im not allowed to upload that kind of file. What exactly do i have to do?


----------



## BC-Slinger

If you have uploaded it to whatever host site all you do is link it to this forum post, with all the proper info included. If you need a host site I suggest youtube. Hope this helps a bit.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## chico

thanx


----------



## chico




----------



## chico

I wish i was better with technology. It came out sideways .


----------



## Henry the Hermit

chico said:


> I wish i was better with technology. It came out sideways .


 I assume you are using a smart phone. I had the same problem with my iPod Touch until I realized I had to turn it sideways to get properly oriented videos.


----------



## chico

Here is my 2nd attempt to get membership of the club. I hope i didn't forget anything to qualify. Im tired and this is unscripted.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Good speeds there mate..


----------



## Beanflip

Good job Chico!


----------



## Charles

Good job, Chico. I loved your "prayerful" shooting position!

By the way ... that looked like 3/8 steel to me. If so, that is really good speed for that ammo.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## chico

yes sir, that's 3/8 steel. And thanks a lot ya'll. When those bands were first broke in, I maxed out at 354fps! There getting wore out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Chico!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job dude welcome to the club. :thumbsup:


----------



## BC-Slinger

Hey guys, decided to put the new chrony to good use and take a second shot at the speed freaks. The bands were Thera gold cut 30cm long, 23mm wide tapered to 5mm. With a draw length of roguhly 165-170cm! Slingshot was a crappy ceader starship we threw together quickly with some glue, lol.

The fork on the starship came flying off towards my face tonight. So after we craft something a little more sturdy we can take another crack at it 

Cheers, BC-Slinger


----------



## lightgeoduck

Wow, BC! I think with a little tweaking, you will break 500 with tat beast, but for now, 450+ is ok 

Good job

LGD


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great job! Please post your ammo type so I can update your listing in the 300 Club.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Opps sorry Henry it was .25 cal steel again. As it is the smallest ammo I own. :banghead:


----------



## Charles

GREAT JOB!!! Way to go, Mat. I must say I was worried about that starship, and am pleased to hear: 1. that it is broken, and 2. that you were not injured. Now you can make one out of better material. Now that the rain is starting to ease, I need to have another go myself. Delighted to see you putting that Chrony to good use.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## bullseyeben!

That's nothing to sneeze at mate! Very good speeds..  just wish starships were legal here down bloody under


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> GREAT JOB!!! Way to go, Mat. I must say I was worried about that starship, and am pleased to hear: 1. that it is broken, and 2. that you were not injured. Now you can make one out of better material. Now that the rain is starting to ease, I need to have another go myself. Delighted to see you putting that Chrony to good use.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles, ya we kinda figured it was a matter of time on that one before it fell apart with heavier draws.



bullseyeben! said:


> That's nothing to sneeze at mate! Very good speeds..  just wish starships were legal here down bloody under


Thanks a lot Ben, that is a shame that the starship isnt aloud there. I believe in summer heat there you would be clocking 600 no problem with some latex.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Was able to bump my score up some more tonight. Increased the taper on the thera band gold to 26mm at the fork, 5mm at the pouch. They were cut 32cm long. Draw length was roughly 170cm. I was slinging .25 cal steel. I havn't gotten around to building a new starship yet.... so my slingshot was my RE glued together ceader starship lol. Pouch was a very minimal thin leather work glove.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Wow!, that's fast, and that is some radical taper on the rubber. I'm awarding you bonus points for having a Starship just as ugly as mine.


----------



## Charles

Way to go, you guys!!! That was outrageous! I do not know if you were stretching those bands to the limit, but I noticed that your right arm was not fully extended. You could probably get even more speed if you could straighten out that right arm. Good job in any case. I hope you put together a stronger starship soon ... I was cringing with each shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Charles said:


> Way to go, you guys!!! That was outrageous! I do not know if you were stretching those bands to the limit, but I noticed that your right arm was not fully extended. You could probably get even more speed if you could straighten out that right arm. Good job in any case. I hope you put together a stronger starship soon ... I was cringing with each shot.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I definetly can stretch that right arm out a little more... might have to cut a bandset a couple extra cm in length though :iono:


----------



## Charles

O.K. all you folks with your fancy pants bands ... have a look at this.









On the right is a box of medical grade latex gloves. In the middle is a glove with lines on it showing where I cut it. I used the middle finger because it was longest, and just cut back to the wrist of the glove. I used one glove to make one (double) band; so it took two gloves to make the bands for the slingshot. The frame is the silk micarta boo shooter that Winnie made for me ... THANKS again, Winnie. The pouch is a dinky little thing made from kangaroo leather. I used this set up to up my score for the Speed Freaks club. The ammo was 1/4 inch steel ball. I was shooting pretty well full butterfly ... about 60 inches or so. The fork to pouch tie length is 8.5 inches. Here is the video.






My top speeds were 344.7, 341.8, and 351.8, all in fps. So my top speed was 351.8 fps.

Well, that does not get me off the bottom of the heap, but it did move me up quite a bit. Seems I am still chasing Henry! But again, I probably hold the record for the cheapest band set!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

351 fps off a latex glove who woulda thought. :iono: Very good job Charles just goes to show you dont need a expensive band set to have fun and get some crazy speed.


----------



## Tobse

BC-Slinger said:


> Was able to bump my score up some more tonight. Increased the taper on the thera band gold to 26mm at the fork, 5mm at the pouch. They were cut 32cm long. Draw length was roughly 170cm. I was slinging .25 cal steel. I havn't gotten around to building a new starship yet.... so my slingshot was my RE glued together ceader starship lol. Pouch was a very minimal thin leather work glove.


*Great speed with gold bands! the new or old stuff?*


----------



## BC-Slinger

It was the old stuff. It was 13.8cm wide. Now i know that my supplier is carring the old stuff I will be going to get at least 10 more feet thanks for poniting that out Tobse.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Good show, Charles. You're now #2. I guess that means you try harder.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Henry! But I am still well behind you ... sigh ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Maybe, but you're way ahead in Power Rangers.


----------



## Btoon84

Hey Charles! Nice job sir! I would have never guessed that latex glove would give those results! Crazy!


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Btoon! Well, they probably have a much higher latex content than most of the stuff we use for bands. It is always good to experiment ... you never know until you try.

Cheers ...... Charles



Btoon84 said:


> Hey Charles! Nice job sir! I would have never guessed that latex glove would give those results! Crazy!


----------



## Charles

That's because I am younger! :neener:

Cheers .... Charles



Henry in Panama said:


> Maybe, but you're way ahead in Power Rangers.


----------



## MissLace

Hey everybody :wave: decided to try my hand at entering the speedfreaks club today.

I used a natural plum fork my brothers made. The bands I used were TBG 15mm tapered to 5mm with an active length of 22cm. It had an itty bitty leather pouch from a work glove. I drew it 1/2 butterfly. The ammo was a .25 caliber steel.

Hope I didn't miss anything!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congrats Sis that was a lot of fun today, now were gonna go shred some cans and have some cold drinks in the back yard. Its a Beautifull sunny day today here.

The first lady to take a stab at this competition :thumbsup: .


----------



## Charles

Great job!!! Very consistent speed ... welcome to the club! Matt and Kyle should be chastised for keeping you under wraps so long.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

All right! Welcome to the SSF 300 Club. You are pretty close to the 400 fps mark, so it shouldn't take too much for you to earn the 400 badge. You also lead the pack in the 300 division. Good show!


----------



## Imperial

. . . and at half butterfly ! ? impressive .


----------



## lightgeoduck

MissLace said:


> Hey everybody :wave: decided to try my hand at entering the speedfreaks club today.
> 
> I used a natural plum fork my brothers made. The bands I used were TBG 15mm tapered to 5mm with an active length of 22cm. It had an itty bitty leather pouch from a work glove. I drew it 1/2 butterfly. The ammo was a .25 caliber steel.
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anything!


Nice JOB LACE!! And welcome to the forum,, since I missed it ...

Love the can carnage on the chair too 

LGD


----------



## Beanflip

Nice job Misslace! Welcome to the fun!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Well done MissLace! As mentioned above, you'll have 400 fps bagged in no time... don't mess with this girl lol  Cheers, Ben


----------



## Guest

Decided to try for 400 today.

Slingshot frame was a extended wire frame "starship".
Bands were Weider Green cut 1" x 1/2" by 12" active length.
Draw length was about 60".
Ammo was .25 steel Daisy from WalleyWorld.

Speeds recorded were 370, 364, 409, 375, 409 and 413.

I did heat the bands. Ambient temp was 50 degrees F and I heated the bands to about 100 F.

Here is the vid.


----------



## Charles

Very good job!!! Looks like you have a nice, easy pull on those bands. And a nice view out the back over that lake (is it a lake?).

I have to get to work on this ... you hot shots are leaving me in the dust!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Guest

Charles said:


> And a nice view out the back over that lake (is it a lake?).


Heat those bands Charles, there is no magic in it.

That is the Piankitank River in the background. It is said to be the cleanest river in Virginia. About 4 miles to the left side (viewer's left) is the Chesapeake Bay and about ten miles up the river is a place called "Dragon Run Swamp".

It is absolutely stunning country sometimes. Prolly not as nice as BC but nice enough.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations, Old Spook. Good show, and nice view.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, sir. I bet you have some beautiful places in Panama. I've never had the pleasure though I have been to Bolivia once or twice. I'd enjoy the weather you have there as I was a boy on Guam in the 50's.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Hey all,

Although I am fairly new to the forum, and slingshoting, with my double banded Bill Hays Hathcock, using the chrono app, on both my phone and tab at the same time.

Using 20 gram lead ammo, if i am shooting at my 10 meter target in the yard fairly quickly between shots; I average 480 fps: but if I draw a little harder and further, with a time lag of like 3 to 5 min., I can usually get around 520 fps.

Does this put me in short arse (168 cm) hero status, and can such a newish member qualify ?

But then I am in Kanchanaburi Thailand, and the temp is always over 30 degrees Celsius when I shoot.

Guess i am just lucky that at 55 years old now, my previous lifestyle and elite athlete in karate for like 10 years in Australia, has kept my arms fairly strong, I guess.

But it would be cool to get one of your 500 club patches for my signature block

Always the ego maniac I guess.

Cheers Allan.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Those readings sound very wrong unless you are hitting 184 ft-lbs of power .... :nono: .This is app is still quite questionable at best IMO. Untill it has been tested with a chrony and Mj's paper muzzle sound setup to get real numbers. Being someone that has used both my scores were always quite higher with the app.

Would love to see the video of that ammo going that fast.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Aussie.Allan said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Although I am fairly new to the forum, and slingshoting, with my double banded Bill Hays Hathcock, using the chrono app, on both my phone and tab at the same time.
> 
> Using 20 gram lead ammo, if i am shooting at my 10 meter target in the yard fairly quickly between shots; I average 480 fps: but if I draw a little harder and further, with a time lag of like 3 to 5 min., I can usually get around 520 fps.
> 
> Does this put me in short arse (168 cm) hero status, and can such a newish member qualify ?
> 
> But then I am in Kanchanaburi Thailand, and the temp is always over 30 degrees Celsius when I shoot.
> 
> Guess i am just lucky that at 55 years old now, my previous lifestyle and elite athlete in karate for like 10 years in Australia, has kept my arms fairly strong, I guess.
> 
> But it would be cool to get one of your 500 club patches for my signature block
> 
> Always the ego maniac I guess.
> 
> Cheers Allan.


Allan, membership is open to any member of the Forum who meets the standards. Please read the beginning of this Topic for the rules.

I do, however, have some doubts about the accuracy of your numbers. 520 fps with 20 gram ammo results in 185 lb/ft of energy. The current claimed world record is less than half that. Our Forum record is 80 lb/ft. Watch the video below and bear in mind that this rig was only able to generate 96 lb/ft. Also, if you check our records section ( http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/ ) you will see that the heaviest ammo to make it into the 400 level is 3.5 grams. Both 500 level members got there with 1.05 gram 6.35 mm steel.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Hey All,*

*I am more than happy with skepticism; although I did read the rules, which said Chrono Correct Application for phones and tablets was acceptable.*

*I promise a video will be coming; but I am getting sick of holding cardboard on my slingshot to make the first firing/release sound. So I am sourcing a stand which I can then tape cardboard to, and hold my forks up to.*

*In honesty my homes frontage is exactly 10 meters, so from slightly inside one end fence where I stretch a very heavy towel, and my heavy cardboard boxes unfolded targets; then my standing just inside the other end fence to fire; I guess brings the range down to about 9 meters. I will properly measure before the video.*

*My ammo is usually lead odd shaped almost like a very large bullet with 3 grooves around the middle section, that I bought from one of the forum dealer (either this is Mr Spraves forum) several weeks ago, someone from Europe I think, but I can't find now who, so i can purchase more as they fly very true; along with glass marbles, and 6 mm lead balls i fire 2 at a time. The weights as weighed on local pharmacist scales are the lead irregularly shaped shot/20 grams, the glass marbles/1.15 grams; 6 mm lead balls/1 gram; so 2 fired at once = 2 grams.*

*Holding cardboard to my slingshot, I did some testing on 26 March, but totally forgot to adjust the correct weight of the projectile for the marbles, and 6 mm lead balls fired 2 at a time. So the fps will be correct, but the ft/lbs totally wrong for the marbles etc.*

*My result were for the odd shaped, 20 gram lead shot, 581, 536, 533, & 493 fps: ft/lbs readings of in order 231.4, 196.5, 194.7, & 493.*

*For the marbles only fps will be shown for the reasons I explained.*

*499, 385, 502, & 500 fps.*

*For the 2 X 6 mm lead shot, weight for both 2 grams; 472, & 574, as I only fired twice before running out of cardboard to hold on my forks.*

*I acknowledge the application may be out in it's results, but i can only report what I found; I had the range set to 9 meters; the distance to the Tablet and App at 1.5 meters; the distance from Tab/App to shot path at .5 meters, seeing it was on a low stool, and I was standing to shoot.*

*When I do the video in a couple of weeks, with my wifes help to do the videoing on her Samsung Tablet; it may result in the Application no longer being acceptable as proof of speed of shot. *

*Who knows.*

*Although now i have a large supply of half inch stainless steel balls from A+ slingshots along with a steel reinforced PS 1 model. I am yet to weigh the steel balls at the pharmacist, but this will be done for the video; which will show at least 3 shots with a variety of ammo, from a small variety of my slingshots. Although the double banded Bill Hays Hathcock model I think; is by far the most powerful followed not far behind by a purchased slingshot from Australia with latex tubes. I am yet to formally test the A+ Slingshots, although the power seems roughly equivalent to the single banded Hathcock before I took the bands of the second one I purchased at the same time, and double banded one.*

*That is all for now, but a video is coming, probably within two weeks or so: and I personally value any constructive criticism. As either way we will come up with a result. Superman i am not, but very strong and wiry, for a short arse sized guy, I am. The most likely delay will be my playing, sighting in/zeroing my new Beretta PX 4 Storm air pistol; along with adjusting the laser to be dead accurate at 10 to 12 meters; then working on the precise rise and fall of impact from laser point, at various ranges. All the tedious stuff us perfectionists have to do almost daily.*

*Cheers Allan *


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Allan,

Your setup does not match the way M_J set up in his video. The way M_J did it is the only way I have found that produces consistent results, even though they are uniformly about 2% faster than Chrony measurements.

Disapproving the Chrono Connect App is probably where we are going. I'm going to consult with the Reviewing committee. It is too difficult to get accurate results with the app.

I'm not sure what is happening with your measurements, but a sure tipoff that something is not right, aside from the impossibly high speeds with 20 gram ammo and the equipment you have, is the fact that you measured faster speeds with the heaviest ammo. That is exactly backwards from the way it works. I'm guessing that your Smart phone is triggering on the sound of the pouch/ammo hitting the cardboard and terminating on the pouch returning to smack the cardboard again. This could happen when the phone is too close to the slingshot, and is why the approved method is to place the phone half way between the two sound producers.

I removed your follow up post because this is not the hunting section.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

We have not disapproved the Chrono Connect app, but we have clarified the conditions under which it can be used. Here are the rules for using Chrono Connect, also posted in the OP.

The Android app "Chrono Connect" has been approved for both Speed Freaks and Power Rangers. To qualify for either Speed Freaks or Power Rangers with this app, please review and follow this tutorial.

http://slingshotforu...setup-tutorial/

The video must show your setup, including measurements from 1st sound producer to target. The 1st sound producer should be far enough from the slingshot that the pouch does not strike the sound producer. The distance from 1st sound producer to target must be entered into Chrono Connect precisely as measured and that distance must be at least 192 inches. Sound sensitivity of the app should be set to the lowest setting which will produce results. It is very important to follow the tutorial and these instructions exactly, as any deviation can result in erratic readings. Setups which do not conform to the tutorial will not be considered for qualification.

If anyone can show another method, backed up by real shooting chronometers (not airgun) that works consistently, with any slingshot, and can be replicated, we will consider approving that method as well.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Cool,*

*I notice in some of the video using both a chtono, and the application, people are not shooting through cardboard at the start to make an initial sound.*

*Provided the release makes sufficient noise to make the application work correctly; this would allow me to not only go for your speed freak comp. but also your power rangers group.*

*Given in a few short weeks i will be getting A+ Singshots Jackalop (among other items) with an even longer draw length, using Perry's Ultra Power double banded set up.*

*Also for clarification if it is at all relevent. I have no trouble drawing a 140 lbs compond bow, with an 8- lbs hold weight.*

*How this strength compares to griping a slingshot thumb and forefinger only, I have no idea. But someone in the forum may know, okay.*

*Can you please clarify if a cardboard noise maker set up is required please ? *

*As if not I could also demonstrate some degree of accuracy at the same time.*

*Cheers Allan*


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

A few typos.

Try 80 lbs hold weight on the bow, and excuse other errors, as it is like 5 am here, and i do want to wake my wife turning on the light to type, okay.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Aussie.Allan said:


> *Cool,*
> 
> *I notice in some of the video using both a chtono, and the application, people are not shooting through cardboard at the start to make an initial sound.*
> 
> *Provided the release makes sufficient noise to make the application work correctly; this would allow me to not only go for your speed freak comp. but also your power rangers group.*
> 
> *Given in a few short weeks i will be getting A+ Singshots Jackalop (among other items) with an even longer draw length, using Perry's Ultra Power double banded set up.*
> 
> *Also for clarification if it is at all relevent. I have no trouble drawing a 140 lbs compond bow, with an 8- lbs hold weight.*
> 
> *How this strength compares to griping a slingshot thumb and forefinger only, I have no idea. But someone in the forum may know, okay.*
> 
> *Can you please clarify if a cardboard noise maker set up is required please ? *
> 
> *As if not I could also demonstrate some degree of accuracy at the same time.*
> 
> *Cheers Allan*


I don't believe there are any videos using a smart phone app on this Forum which qualified anyone for membership, and if there are, it was under the old rules, which suggested but did not require a sound producer. The new rules do.

No, no one will be allowed to qualify for membership unless (s)he uses either a quality Chronograph (not airgun) or follows the procedure in the rules. A sound producer is required.

Trust me on this one. Not even Perry's Jackalope is capable of producing the power you registered with your smart phone. Did you watch the video I posted of Joerg Sprave shooting a 90 lb/ft slingshot?

You may get some idea of how your bow draw weight compares to drawing a slingshot by trying to draw your 140 lb bow with a thumb/forefinger grip. While a lot of strength is required to generate a lot of power, it is also imperative that the equipment used is also capable of producing power.

No, a cardboard noise maker is not required. You may use paper. In my tests of the app, I used 5x8 index cards. M_J used newspaper.

Accuracy is not critical. Use a large cardboard box for the target. If the target and sound producer are 192 inches or more apart, you should be able to see the target easily.

If there is anything about the rules that is unclear, please let me know.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Thanks for the answer.*

*Do you require to be shown tape measurements of distances, as this will take up valuable video time; or merely shown the settings in phone/Tab app, and seeing on the video the approximate distances.*

*Mine will be 9 meters for shooting about 8.5 from the first noise generator, the Tablet on a stool 4 to 4.5 meters from the first sound generator.*

*And on that note should the distance in the app be for shooting at 9 meters, or from the first sound generator? *

*As this seems to me to be likely to produce more accurate results without half a meter of unregistered time, even though this is only milliseconds ?....*

*Cheers Allan*


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

*Nearly dawn time; time to sit outside with coffee and watch for pests.*

*Hence my next reply likely to take a couple of hours.*


----------



## Charles

I just shot 411.8 fps .... with bands cut from latex gloves!!!! :woot:

My new video for Speed Freaks is loading ... I will post it as soon as it is up. Here are the particulars. Why does Youtube take 3 hours to load my videos????

Frame: silk micarta boo shooter, gift from Winnie

Bands: tapered bands cut from latex gloves, as described in my previous Speed Freaks entry ... band length, fork to pouch tie, 8.5 inches

Draw: 60 inches

Ammo: 1/4 inch steel

Bands heated on a warming tray for hors d'oeuvres

Top three speeds: 392.1, 393.1, 411.8 ... all in fps

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger

Wow great results Charles ! looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Beanflip

BC-Slinger said:


> Wow great results Charles ! looking forward to seeing the video.


Ya that!


----------



## M.J

Aussie.Allan said:


> *Thanks for the answer.*
> 
> *Do you require to be shown tape measurements of distances, as this will take up valuable video time; or merely shown the settings in phone/Tab app, and seeing on the video the approximate distances.*
> 
> *Mine will be 9 meters for shooting about 8.5 from the first noise generator, the Tablet on a stool 4 to 4.5 meters from the first sound generator.*
> 
> *And on that note should the distance in the app be for shooting at 9 meters, or from the first sound generator? *
> 
> *As this seems to me to be likely to produce more accurate results without half a meter of unregistered time, even though this is only milliseconds ?....*
> 
> *Cheers Allan*


The app works by measuring time taken to cover a known distance. In my actual experience, the app is fairly sensitive to measurement. While doing chrony tests I have missed the measured target and hit the catchbox behind it, a distance of only a foot or so, and gotten significantly different speed measurements.

It's really not that big a deal to just use the app as it's designed (or adapted) to be used. If you do, it works great, if you don't then the results will not be reliable.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Not bad.at all Charles... what's the life span like compared to more conventional bands? & did you get around to trying the chained / taper method we mentioned the other day? Cheers!


----------



## Charles

bullseyeben! said:


> Not bad.at all Charles... what's the life span like compared to more conventional bands? & did you get around to trying the chained / taper method we mentioned the other day? Cheers!


Thanks, Ben! At those extensions and heated, you are lucky to get 10 shots or so. After that band broke, I made another set and tried again, but I had a band break pretty quickly. Alas, as usual, if you pull them to the max, band life is short. Heating them made the band life worse than I got when I was not heating them.

I have not had a chance to try the chains yet. It will be interesting to compare.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Amazing, Charles. Now I'm off to change your record.


----------



## Charles

Thanks, Henry!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Notice to all. This thread is getting quite cluttered. I have created a new Topic for discussion of Speed or Power related questions, etc. As time permits, I will be moving posts that are not directly related to Club membership (qualifying videos, and comments of the "Good Show, Congratulations, etc" to the new Topic. So if one of you posts disappears, look there. The reason for doing this is to make it easier to keep track of qualifying videos and to find older videos.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22714-slingshot-forum-300-club-discussionquestion/


----------



## campergf23

heres my attempt! This is my first try entering any competitions in the forum so if i need to do anything else let me know  the first sound producer is my ss makes a loud enough noise


----------



## Guest

campergf23 said:


> heres my attempt! This is my first try entering any competitions in the forum so if i need to do anything else let me know  the first sound producer is my ss makes a loud enough noise


Hell yeah! This is what we are really about. Well done! Well done!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Unfortunately I have to be the bearer of bad news and say those bands clock 256 max I got, at 3/4 butterfly at full length on the same slingshot(and 3/8s steel) . Also the crony did not have a piece of paper like in Mj's tutorial showing how to set up a android crony for the initial noise. The paper does not decrease performance that has been proven by Charles this weekend when we did some testing for this purpose.

Cheers do keep trying we need more strong young members like yourself showing us how its done. Of course I am not a mod so I will await Charles to chime in for his judging.

BC-Slinger


----------



## Guest

BC-Slinger said:


> Unfortunately I have to be the bearer of bad news and say those bands clock 256 max I got, at 3/4 butterfly at full length on the same slingshot(and 3/8s steel) . Also the crony did not have a piece of paper like in Mj's tutorial showing how to set up a android crony for the initial noise. The paper does not decrease performance that has been proven by Charles this weekend when we did some testing for this purpose.
> 
> Cheers do keep trying we need more strong young members like yourself showing us how its done. Of course I am not a mod so I will await Charles to chime in for his judging.
> 
> BC-Slinger


Maybe the lad is shooting 0.25? Rather than 3/8? That would carry him to the 300 fps range?


----------



## BC-Slinger

At one minute two seconds into the video he states 'I will be shooting 3/8s ammo'. But If he picks up some .25 cal then he prolly could make it into the 300 fps club I will go test.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Guest

BC-Slinger said:


> At one minute two seconds into the video he states 'I will be shooting 3/8s ammo'. But If he picks up some .25 cal then he prolly could make it into the 300 fps club I will go test.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


That is what I am saying, maybe he just thought he was shooting 3/8? Total respect for you BC. Really like what you have done.


----------



## BC-Slinger

The results are in. These are not altered full length bands as well. 3/4 butterfly it yielded close to 300, and I am sure with a smaller pouch then stock it would yield 300 + fps.

296.7

276.6

287.3

291.7

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Guest

BC-Slinger said:


> The results are in. These are not altered full length bands as well. 3/4 butterfly it yielded close to 300, and I am sure with a smaller pouch then stock it would yield 300 + fps.
> 296.7
> 276.6
> 287.3
> 291.7
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


BC you are the man.


----------



## campergf23

Thanks guys ill do it again with a different band, with my alliance 64 braid I get pretty close to 300


----------



## campergf23

And it was definitely 3/8 steel


----------



## Charles

campergf23 said:


> heres my attempt! This is my first try entering any competitions in the forum so if i need to do anything else let me know  the first sound producer is my ss makes a loud enough noise


Hey campergf23! That was a very good effort, and you are very close. But I am sorry to say that your video does not quite qualify you. After a lot of testing it was determined that the only way to get a consistent reading from the phone app that agrees within reason with a Chrony measurement is by using the method specified here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

That requires that you use a noise maker in front of your slingshot. A single sheet of newspaper will do the job. You CAN get a reading from the phone without the noise maker, but that reading does not always correspond to the reading of a real chronograph. So, I am asking you to re-do your shoot.

Also, please be very careful to state clearly what kind of ammo you are using. Is it .25 steel or 3/8 steel or something else?

I really want to encourage you to keep on with this. I am sure that you can make it. You just need to pay a bit more attention to the details.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ash

I found with my trials of Chrono Connect that relying on the sound of the slingshot bands gave erratic and often very high results. The paper first sound producer is essential and very effective.

You could hang your sheet of paper from a couple of bits of string or tape on the door above you and clip some weight to the bottom of the sheet to hold it steady. Clamps, clothes pegs, clay, whatever. I use tape and clamps.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I cant see the video,;nothing is showing? Any way good on you for having a crack..


----------



## ash

At last, I got my goods together and made a Speed Freaks 300 FPS entry video:






Deets:


Ash's Tron Starship slingshot
6mm latex tubes doubled and about 11" long
Semi and full butterfly, 70-74" draw
8mm steel ammo
16ft range
Chrono Connect instrumentation

327fps
310fps
NA
311fps
316fps
I can't move the camera back far enough to capture much more than the fork and my hand, but I'm sure it's clear who is shooting what. Next stop, Power Rangers. I had to cut my Power Rangers attempt short at about midnight when a fork hit bashed the fork right off the frame. I could hear the neighbours discussing the noise and wondering whether to call the cops or noise control.


----------



## BC-Slinger

Great job Ash. Happy to have one more speed freak around. Good luck on the power rangers and make sure to be carefull.

Cheers
BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Hello Ash!!! Welcome to the speed freaks!

Here are my calculations:

Top velocity: 327fps

Ammo: 8mm steel ball, 33.18 grains

Energy: 7.88 fpe =10.68 joules

I will put you in the standings list. Congratulations!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys,
Here is my first entry with 3/8" steel it is a long video sorry I got into it and just kept at it u tube would not publish the whole thing so I just did the last half there is lots of waiting while I warm the bands.
The good action is at 2:50 454 FPS and 7:46 447 fps
I was shooting my new star ship prototype with 9" active length double thera band gold 1" to 3/4" taper 3/8" steel @ 3.5 grams 50" draw


----------



## Can-Opener

I don't know if it is any merit but I have another video shooting 7/16" lead @ 8.4 grams at 342 FPS is that a higher foot pounds? I am not into the math, but ripping on that starship was awesome fun!!!!

Also my chrony has trouble reading BBs is their any known tricks? I got the bb a couple times at 625FPS but not on film.


----------



## BC-Slinger

CO what was the weight of the ammo weigh one or two and let us know I will gladly do the math for you.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Can-Opener

Sweet! Thanks BC the lead weighs 8.4 grams and the steel weighs 3.5 grams


----------



## BC-Slinger

Ok the Lead pulled 33.7 foot pounds and the steel pulls 24 foot pounds. Always make sure there is a fairly fresh battery in the crony or you will get weird readings. I had over 900 fps with a low bat before.

Cheers Co hope this helps

BC-Slinger


----------



## Charles

Hey CO! Please do not confuse Speed Freaks and Power Rangers. This is the Speed Freaks page. Here we are just going for speed, not for power. I will enter you at 454 fps.

As for the 600+ reading ... I am very dubious. I suspect it was a reading error. I can get readings of over 700 fps shooting bright steel 3/8 inch in harsh sunlight ... but I know it is just a trick of the light reflection.

I am going to move your video of shooting lead over to the Power Rangers thread, as that is where it appropriately belongs.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener

Thank you Charles,
I was a bit confused now I get it. I had a try at getting to 500 fps today but no luck. I will try again in a couple of days. Holding on to the pouch is the hardest part. 

I put in a new battery today as BC suggested and it had no effect. I think bbs are to small to see don't know?

Regards
Randy


----------



## Can-Opener

Hi guys,
I got my new latex from simpleshot and went at it today. The best results for me came with this set up
1" TO 1/4" TAPER 11"Active length .030 latex
approximately a 60" draw length hard to tell exactly lots of adrealin! 
1/2" x 1 3/4" thin leather pouch
1/4" steel ammo






I tried beanflips set up and BC slingers set up and got 460 fps and 481 fps So it is interesting how different set ups work for different people.
Thanks for looking!


----------



## ash

Cool as a cucumber, CO!

How long did your heavily tapered bands last?


----------



## Can-Opener

Between 10 to 15 shots


----------



## B.P.R

Ive go a small setup which im sure will blow this away...

Will give it a go...as soon as i get the chance


----------



## gk1

Hopefully l can attach my video and that 2/3 shots above 300f/s qualify.

Set up was double TBG, 1" to 0.5" taper cut to 200mm length (about 6.5" effective)

The fastest it shot was 314f/s but the vid shows 301, 299 and 304 in that order.

OK looks like l'm going to have issues posting the vid.

Anyone have any tips for cutting down the resolution of a mp4 file done on a phone. The file is currently 110Mb and l need to get it down to 8Mb.


----------



## ash

Upload it to Youtube.


----------



## gk1

Okay, I got it down to 8Mb, so I'll try again.

if it doesnt work this time, I'll get one of the computer loving Gen Y's to sort it out on Monday at work.


----------



## gk1

Youtube link, maybe?


----------



## ash

Love that noise!! :headbang:

Your swimming pool looks just like the one my parents got from Aussie as a kitset when I was a kid... good times!

Welcome to the 300 club


----------



## Can-Opener

Way to go gk1. Welcome to the 300 club! You did it with double bands! Excellent!


----------



## Charles

Hopefully Henry will pick up on this right away. If not, I will keep an eye on it and ask Aaron to give you the badge.

Just a couple of hints, if I may. You would probably get just as high a velocity or higher by using one layer instead of two. With that light ammo, two layers of TBG are not doing anything for you that one layer would not do. And two layers is just more band mass you have to accelerate. Also, you should try for an "instant" release. A few seconds hold time will reduce your fps by a small amount, maybe 5 fps or so.

In any case, that was a good effort. Welcome to the club!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gk1

Ash and Can-Opener, thank you both for the positive comment (and the tip to use YouTube, it was very frustrating trying to deal with the video).

Charles,
I really appreciate the technical advice.

l will definetly try the quick release method, it makes sense to me now that l think about it.

I think l will have a play with some single bands as well as l need to see just what can be achieved with single bands. You've got me thinking about building a starship with single bands and seeing what happens.

l've got a parcel from SimpleShot with various bands and stuff that arrived this week but was intercepted by my wife, so now l have to wait for Christmas before l can open it.

George


----------



## Charles

The long draw on a starship will certainly give you a noticeable improvement in speed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## gk1

Still no 300 f/s badge...not that l'm hanging out for it or anything...
George


----------



## Beanflip

gk1 said:


> Youtube link, maybe?


 Good job. Welcome to the fun.


----------



## Charles

Henry does not seem to be around at the moment. So I have asked Aaron to give gk1 a badge for 300 fps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles

Well, gk1 you are badged! Sorry, there was a cross communication between me and Henry ... Looks like I am responsible for this thread now. I will get you up on the general list when I have a bit of time to spare.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## gk1

Thanks Charles, much appreciated.
I guess l need to start working towards the 400 f/s club now.
Cheers
George


----------



## Charles

All right, gk1. You are on the list:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

One more suggestion .... put a plexiglass shield in front of the screen of your Chrony. It only takes one errant shot to ruin the Chrony.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## gk1

Excellent.

I recently saw the plexiglass shield you use and just today found some 5/16" thick polycarbonate, so the shield is sorted.

Cheers

George


----------



## Creakyboy

View attachment 300fps.mov


Here is my qualifying video for the 300 club,

don't know if this will work , if not let me know and i'll try to upload it differently.

8mm steel

theraband black 28-10-270 (all mm fork-pouch-active length)

draw approx. 1300 mm

homemade marineply frame


----------



## Creakyboy

the road to 400 fps

TB blue

active-fork-pouch mm 300-24-8

ammo 6 mm steel

homemade marineply frame


----------



## Charles

I have put in for your 300 fps badge. Congratulations!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

thanks for that Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Woohoo 400 fps...getting to be a bit of a mission stopping the ammo at these speeds, missus aint happy with the holes in the sheets 
View attachment 424 fps.mov


----------



## Creakyboy

forgot the band dimensions and ammo

ammo 6mm steel

bands theraband black 290-28-7 two layers

active 270

draw length approx. 1500


----------



## Creakyboy

managed to up the speed a little bit still a ways off 500 but getting there 

View attachment 440 fps.mov


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> managed to up the speed a little bit still a ways off 500 but getting there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 440 fps.mov


CB, I am going to have to ask you to re-do your shoot. The rules laid out at the beginning include the following:

Make a video similar to the one in the next post.. You and the Chrony should be visible when the shots are made. After each shot, either zoom to the Chrony readout or move the camera close enough to see the readout, keeping the Chrony in view at all times. The fastest shot must be backed up by at least one other shot within 5% of the same velocity. Please do not edit the video at any point between the first and last shot. It's OK to shoot a lot of shots and remove from each end, but the qualifying shots should be continuous.

The problem is that your fastest shot was not backed up by another shot within 5%. You need to shoot a string, as in your last video, and two of the velocities must be within 5% of each other. I am sure you can do that. My problem is that I must hold everyone to the same requirements. So please just shoot another string, continuous on video with no editing, and I will be happy to put in for your upgrade,

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Sorry Charles I trimmed too much in the 424 video, I will redo it and post


----------



## Creakyboy

Ok this is what the first vid should've looked like, have to make sure I double check em before I upload in future, sadly the 440 shot wont count as in that string the closest other shot is 401  ah well just another excuse to go speed shooting again 

View attachment 414 424 fps.mov


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> Ok this is what the first vid should've looked like, have to make sure I double check em before I upload in future, sadly the 440 shot wont count as in that string the closest other shot is 401  ah well just another excuse to go speed shooting again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 414 424 fps.mov


GREAT!!! I will put in for your upgrade, and post your improvement on the list. Congratulations!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congrats, Creakyboy. 400+ fps is quite an achievement.


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Charles, cheers Henry, now to get up to 500 that may take awhile


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Yep, 500 is where the big boys hang out. LOL!


----------



## Creakyboy

well I just HAVE to hang out with the cool kids lol


----------



## Creakyboy

New pb as I edge my way to 500 fps 

View attachment 462 fps.mov


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> New pb as I edge my way to 500 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 462 fps.mov


Hey CB,

You have a great butterfly draw. You are getting close to the 500 barrier. I will update your velocity in the records.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Creakyboy said:


> New pb as I edge my way to 500 fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 462 fps.mov


You are well on your way. I suggest a much shorter hold time. You are probably losing 5% of your speed by holding for 3 seconds. Try releasing as soon as you reach full draw. Good luck!

Oh, and get yourself some Bib Overalls. LOL!


----------



## Charles

And PLEASE get a piece of plexiglass over the front of your chrony ... one stray shot and you are BUSTED!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Charles,cheers Henry, Bib overalls ya reckon? lol I did see that vid of Charles so I may just try that. and yeah a quicker release may be all that it takes to get me over the 500 mark but I need better pinch grip strength so that I can get to full extension of My arms,the hold time is Me trying to get the bands to full elongation, even with the low draw weight of these bands extending the pouch holding hand to its fullest is difficult when I'm trying to maximise elongation, so shortening the bands to take full advantage of the slightly shorter draw and releasing quicker may be the answer,more variables to consider and experiment with  just another reason to go speed shooting again  oh and a protecter for the front of the chrony is on the (loooong) slingshot 'to do' list


----------



## Charles

You might want to try a fist grip, as I used here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/?p=288281

I found a "reverse fist grip" works best. Basically, you put the ammo in the pouch and hold it in your fist, with the bands coming out at the web of your thumb. Rather than grasp from the top of the pouch, grasp from underneath the pouch. Then when you go to butterfly, you will not be twisting the bands. There is a discussion of this somewhere on the forum, but I cannot seem to find it right now.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Here is Tobse's (Tobias) original video on the grip.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13321-the-fistgrip-a-how-to-video/?hl=tobse#entry145238

Geoduck also did a video on the technique.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19209-mighty-duck-gripping-fist-fist-grip-demo-vid/?hl=tobse#entry227971

Saderath made a video of a variation of the grip.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25070-new-butterfly-grip/?hl=tobse

Bill Hays also used a grip that allowed easier full butterfly, but I was unable to find the Topic.


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Here is The Pocket Shot getting 349 FPS! We have many shots well above 300.


----------



## Charles

As I have it, your top speed was 349.3 fps, using .25 steel, and you had two within 5% of that. I will post the results on the scoreboard and put in for your 300 fps badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

still edging toward 500....


----------



## Creakyboy

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEI9fPX3zig&feature=youtu.be

a higher quality version if it works...


----------



## Creakyboy

aaaand lastly...if only I had the video going for this one, ah well next time


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Wow! You are very close to joining a very exclusive club.


----------



## Charles

Good going, Creakyboy!!! Before I update your record, please let me know what size ammo you were shooting.

By the way, if you get your feet further apart, you will be able to shoot faster !!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers Henry..I'll officially be there soon.

Hehehe Charles, might just set the catchbox higher so I don't have to get so low for a flat trajectory  oh and 6mm steel btw....tb blue 2 layers 280 * 30 * 8 mm


----------



## Charles

Creakyboy said:


> Cheers Henry..I'll officially be there soon.
> 
> Hehehe Charles, might just set the catchbox higher so I don't have to get so low for a flat trajectory  oh and 6mm steel btw....tb blue 2 layers 280 * 30 * 8 mm


Thanks! I have changed your entry to reflect the new speed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Creakyboy

:banana: At last , early mark from work so straight out to the park with the chrony and success.

Theraband blue 280-29-7 260 tie to tie was the winning combination

6mm steel


----------



## Charles

Now that was NASTY!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

I will put in for your new badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congratulations! You are now a member of one of the most exclusive slingshot clubs in the world. Only three other slingshooters have achieved 500+ fps and documented the feat.


----------



## bigron

man that thing was getting it down range :aahhhh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyboy

Cheers all


----------



## Can-Opener

Congratulations Creakyboy!      Way to go! Your diligence paid off :


----------



## newbslingshotter

I've got an entry into the 300 fps club! its kinda akward because i dont normally shoot butterfly and, as such, have no consistency yet as well as plenty of mechanical issues. I still got it! I think. My speeds that were useable were:

260

527

251

199

243

399

297

338

249

380

282

423

423

315

342

284

275

If i take an average i get 322 fps but my highest within 5% is 423. im not sure which one counts but i would be pretty happy with both! vid to come soon, its kinda long. about 11 minutes.

Edit: here is the linkhttps://youtube/haXyPpOQMAg


----------



## Charles

I appreciate your enthusiasm, and I do want to encourage you.

However, I am sorry to tell you that you video does not qualify. Various chronometer programs on various devices give quite unreliable results. The ONLY chronometer app that is acceptable is ChronyConnect on Android phones. And you must strictly follow the protocol given below:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

Here is the notification that was previously posted in this section:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/page-16#entry272895

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## calinb

It's 86 degrees and too hot for my video camera to run reliably for very long in HD mode. Thus, instead of trying to improve my 10 m target score from 3/5 to 5/5 with an inevitably long video, I decided to use the heat to my advantage and I made a short 300 Club video submission.

Bands: doubled 9-3/8" inactive x 20 mm x 7 mm Golds Gym maroon flat bands (0.30mm -- same thickness as TB Blue).

Pouch: small 1 mm thin cowhide (no fancy 'roo or TB Blue available in my house! $$$).

Ammo: 1/4" steel Daisy

Frame: 3D-printed Taulman 618 nylon Rambone

I was trying for a longer pull on shot #2, but I got sloppy and I thought the shot went too far to one side, missing the Chrony sensors. However, the Chrony reported it as my fastest shot. In the video, you can hear my prediction that it would display as an error, because it was not centered.

Shots #1 and #3 are representative of my current performance level and both went over 300 fps. To get to 400, it's clear that I must learn to extend my partial butterfly technique for more draw length, but hopefully this video will "get me on the board!"


----------



## calinb

Oops--I forgot to provide my estimated draw length. It's more than I thought--about 56 inches. Maybe I should try some bands longer than 9-3/8!


----------



## Charles

Hey there, Calinb ... Way to make good use of the temperature! The rules in the first post in this section specify that you must have two shots within 5% of each other. So, although one shot was 327.8 fps, neither of the other two were within 5% of that. However, your first and third shots were within 5% of each other. So I will record you speed as 303.8 fps, and I will put in for your 300 fps badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## calinb

Thanks, Charles! I did not expect to receive credit for the 327.8 fps. It was unusually fast for me and I would suspect the Chrony's validity, except shots that don't go straight usually read low. I called it as a bad shot, regardless (not straight across the middle of the Chrony sensors). Maybe it was a bad shot, because I was trying too hard to extend my length of pull but I really don't like to do that beyond my strength and ability. (I value my fingers and my forks!)

I'm very happy to just barely make it into the Speed Freaks on a hot day! With more practice, I'll be able to pull harder and farther to gain speed without risking my fingers and forks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Congrats, Calinb. The best part of "just barely making it" is that you have room to go faster. Those poor souls in the 500 fps club have got a tough time ahead to go faster.


----------



## calinb

1


Webfoot said:


> Webfoot, on 18 Jul 2015 - 2:41 PM, said:
> Congrats, Calinb. The best part of "just barely making it" is that you have room to go faster. Those poor souls in the 500 fps club have got a tough time ahead to go faster.


Haha--good point, Webfoot, and thanks! I've been working on making 15 fpe to get started in Power Rangers too, but it's a bit scarier than Speed Freaks even. (I'm shooting 53 cal. lead balls from a Rambone for my Power Ranger qualification attempts.) I got my first fork hit but, fortunately, I could not even find the mark on my nylon 3D-printed Rambone and it still holds 150 lbs from its forks with no problem. I'll just need to be patient and work up a bit more gradually to provide time for my skills and strength to improve (or maybe buy or make a starship ) but I think I should be able to shoot 15 fpe with the hammer grip Rambone and a tight lanyard soon.


----------



## Tendele

Today I tried out for speed freaks. Slingshot is homemade natural with 30 mm wide Theraband gold at forks and 10mm wide at pouch. Length of bands before tying is 25cm. My draw length is about 140cm which is 56 inches. Ammo was 6.35mm ball bearing which weighs 16 grains. Temperature a warm 27 degree . Here is my video. http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=i1aCbrF2-h4&u=/watch?v=r5-E5HjcucE&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share


----------



## Charles

Tendele said:


> Today I tried out for speed freaks. Slingshot is homemade natural with 30 mm wide Theraband gold at forks and 10mm wide at pouch. Length of bands before tying is 25cm. My draw length is about 140cm which is 56 inches. Ammo was 6.35mm ball bearing which weighs 16 grains. Temperature a warm 27 degree . Here is my video. http://www.youtube.com/attribution_link?a=i1aCbrF2-h4&u=/watch?v=r5-E5HjcucE&feature=em-upload_owner#action=share


Very well done. Your shots were quite consistent. I will put in for your 400 fps badge. Congratulations!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tendele

Hi. It would be nice to know what the best speeds and FPE ( Speedfreaks and Power rangers) are for conventional hand held slingshots as apposed to Starships. Its obvious that there is an advantage to shooting with a Starship as the draw length is so much greater. I dont want to rock the boat but it would be nice if the two were separated so us users of typical slingshots could see where we stand against others using the same type of equipment. 
I suppose it would be very time consuming to go through all the current submissions to separate the two unless the moderators already have the details of what type of slingshot was used when the attempt was made.


----------



## Charles

Tendele said:


> Hi. It would be nice to know what the best speeds and FPE ( Speedfreaks and Power rangers) are for conventional hand held slingshots as apposed to Starships. Its obvious that there is an advantage to shooting with a Starship as the draw length is so much greater. I dont want to rock the boat but it would be nice if the two were separated so us users of typical slingshots could see where we stand against others using the same type of equipment.
> I suppose it would be very time consuming to go through all the current submissions to separate the two unless the moderators already have the details of what type of slingshot was used when the attempt was made.


I do understand where you are coming from. But as you note, it would be very tedious indeed to separate all of this out, and personally, I am unwilling to do so myself. In addition, there are other factors that might affect results as well. For example, some folks used heated bands, but others did not. For another example, some used full butterfly draw, but some did not. And for still another example, some were shooting in ambient temperatures much warmer than others.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## aiping

Dear community,

is it appropriate for a newbie trying to join the club, or should I wait for a while?
As I mentioned in my introduction, I went to a quest to take revenge from
a piece of plywood which hit me badly. As I now succeded to punch holes
in this %&#&%... I am curious which speed/power I generated.
(13 mm steel, 12 mm plywood, distance 1 meter)

A-Ping


----------



## Charles

aiping said:


> Dear community,
> 
> is it appropriate for a newbie trying to join the club, or should I wait for a while?
> As I mentioned in my introduction, I went to a quest to take revenge from
> a piece of plywood which hit me badly. As I now succeded to punch holes
> in this %&#&%... I am curious which speed/power I generated.
> (13 mm steel, 12 mm plywood, distance 1 meter)
> 
> A-Ping


Anyone may enter at any time. Just be sure to follow the proper protocol as shown in this thread.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## aiping

Thanks, Charles! Instructions are identified and will be followed.


----------



## aiping

I will go into competition with this slingshot, just change the bandset to TBB 9 cm / 3,5 cm / 25 cm


----------



## aiping

tried to upload the stl file, as a scientific experiment is only confirmed if it can be repeated.
But too big. You can find it at thingiverse, but uploading it from there will leave your IP.

Some suggestions to put 25 MB on your server?


----------



## Charles

aiping said:


> tried to upload the stl file, as a scientific experiment is only confirmed if it can be repeated.
> But too big. You can find it at thingiverse, but uploading it from there will leave your IP.
> 
> Some suggestions to put 25 MB on your server?


Load your video onto Youtube. Then just copy the Youtube link and paste it here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## aiping

maybe a misunderstanding, stl file means the printout data for a 3D printer so you can print out the same slingshot I have to confirm my data by shooting it yourself.

About Youtube I don't have a Google account, will find some solution.

Last but not least I realized how messy my attick is, defenetly not ready for broadcasting, cleaning will take some time...


----------



## aiping

oh, and Thingiverse is a platform where can put your 3D print file to share so that other people can dowload and try out what you have builded. So, there you can find my slingshot:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1589828


----------



## Charles

The only provision for these competitions is to post a video. We do not build slingshots to test for other folks.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## calinb

I guess you got it uploaded okay. Great and also thanks! I prefer GrabCAD.com to Thingiverse, which is too PC and weapons/2nd Amendment-adverse. GrabCAD.com is also frequented by more serious designers, rather than 3D-printed toy and garden gnome collectors! :soapbox:

I've never hit a size limit. If you are hitting a size limit and you have the original CAD (solid model) files, try different settings when exporting to .stl. If you only have the .stl, you could "re-mesh" the file to be smaller using any number of tools (meshlab and blender are free but difficult to learn to use). There is no reason that a slingshot .stl file should even come close to maxing out on upload, other than it contains far more polygons than it needs!



aiping said:


> oh, and Thingiverse is a platform where can put your 3D print file to share so that other people can dowload and try out what you have builded. So, there you can find my slingshot:
> 
> https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1589828


----------



## aiping

O.K , here are the data:

Temperature 30 degreee celsius
Humidity 70%

Bullet 9.5 mm / 3.55 gram / steel
Muzzle to target 6.5 meter (the cups are marking 1m intervalls)
Device to muzzle 0 meter (external micro just over news paper impact area)
Device to pellet path 0.3 meter

TBB 
9 cm at fork
3.5 cm at pouche
Length 25 cm / active about 23 cm
Draw 140 cm ?

Pouche 
Soft leather
8 cm x 1.5 cm x 1 mm , band folded at a length of 1.5 cm
left and right over the edge, and again center folded,
than wrapped with 10 windings of office rubber with maximum tension

Uncut video (even the comment when the band ruptured at shot 12...) at

https://www.sendspace.com/file/i1rjn9

Shot fps ftbf
1 536 35
2 499 30.3
3 512 31.9
4 534 34.7
5 534 34.7 ? (but the counter correctly changed)
6 546 36.3
7 538 35.2
8 530 34.2
9 503 30.8
10 431 22.6 ? ( pouch touched newspaper ?)
11 562 38.4
12 206 ( band ruptured...)

That's all so far

All the best from A-Ping


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

aiping said:


> TBB
> 9 cm at fork
> 3.5 cm at pouche
> Length 25 cm / active about 23 cm
> Draw 140 cm ?
> Pouche
> Soft leather
> 8 cm x 1.5 cm x 1 mm , band folded at a length of 1.5 cm
> left and right over the edge, and again center folded,
> than wrapped with 10 windings of office rubber with maximum tension


Nice shooting!
Please can you post a picture or some pictures of how you attach the Theraband black to the frame and to the pouch.
Thanks


----------



## Charles

aiping said:


> O.K , here are the data:
> 
> Temperature 30 degreee celsius
> Humidity 70%
> 
> Bullet 9.5 mm / 3.55 gram / steel
> Muzzle to target 6.5 meter (the cups are marking 1m intervalls)
> Device to muzzle 0 meter (external micro just over news paper impact area)
> Device to pellet path 0.3 meter
> 
> TBB
> 9 cm at fork
> 3.5 cm at pouche
> Length 25 cm / active about 23 cm
> Draw 140 cm ?
> 
> Pouche
> Soft leather
> 8 cm x 1.5 cm x 1 mm , band folded at a length of 1.5 cm
> left and right over the edge, and again center folded,
> than wrapped with 10 windings of office rubber with maximum tension
> 
> Uncut video (even the comment when the band ruptured at shot 12...) at
> 
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/i1rjn9
> 
> Shot fps ftbf
> 1 536 35
> 2 499 30.3
> 3 512 31.9
> 4 534 34.7
> 5 534 34.7 ? (but the counter correctly changed)
> 6 546 36.3
> 7 538 35.2
> 8 530 34.2
> 9 503 30.8
> 10 431 22.6 ? ( pouch touched newspaper ?)
> 11 562 38.4
> 12 206 ( band ruptured...)
> 
> That's all so far
> 
> All the best from A-Ping


I am sorry, but your video will not qualify. On this forum, it has been found that the only reliable set up for velocity measurements using cell phones is the ChronyConnect designed for Android phones. The set up must be exactly as indicated in the following tutorial.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

Note that among other points, the phone must be positioned halfway between the first piece of paper and the second piece of paper. You must follow the directions in the link above exactly. This restriction is very clearly stated in the first post in this thread.

Of course you may also use a real chronograph, which is not based on sound wave forms.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## aiping

Got it...No problem. The inofficial data are on the table and may be tried to be reproduced
from anybody who wants to. This project is closed now for me and there will be
no more application for Power Ranger competition.

All the best from A-Ping


----------



## aiping

@Genoa

taking pictures from the band fixing I will post but it not easy as I need my two hands
to wrap the closed office rubber loop into the oval groove whiile the flatband must be kept in place with about 5 mm overlap AND I must shot the photo at the same time...(Yoga!)

Actually I am busy to earn my money AND rearrange the attick back to its normal state
as if you have sawn the shooting video, the empty attick space, all the stuff is cramped behind me at area of 2 x3 meters... had a lot of trouble, if you want marrie don't think only twice...

And I want post photos of method how to make finished strange ammo,cube, cylinder, 4 same surfaces pyramid (still thinking about a pouch which can hold THAT) in 5 minutes, in fact molding takes longer than making the form for lead, aluminium (?), silver (!!?, joking)

A-Ping


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

aiping said:


> @Genoa
> taking pictures from the band fixing I will post but it not easy as I need my two hands
> to wrap the closed office rubber loop into the oval groove whiile the flatband must be kept in place with about 5 mm overlap AND I must shot the photo at the same time...(Yoga!)
> Actually I am busy to earn my money AND rearrange the attick back to its normal state
> as if you have sawn the shooting video, the empty attick space, all the stuff is cramped behind me at area of 2 x3 meters... had a lot of trouble, if you want marrie don't think only twice...
> And I want post photos of method how to make finished strange ammo,cube, cylinder, 4 same surfaces pyramid (still thinking about a pouch which can hold THAT) in 5 minutes, in fact molding takes longer than making the form for lead, aluminium (?), silver (!!?, joking)
> A-Ping


Hmmm...maybe there is a misanderstanding...
I'd like to see a picture of your attachment system, at the fork and at the pouch, because 9cm and 3,5cm is very large.
Just you have to put the slingshot on the table, take your camera and shot a picture, you don't need any yoga 
Anyway thank you...


----------



## Resigned User

Is it possible to see more pictures of the slingshot? 
Maybe you can open a new 3ed for it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

Genoa Slingshot said:


> aiping said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Genoa
> taking pictures from the band fixing I will post but it not easy as I need my two hands
> to wrap the closed office rubber loop into the oval groove whiile the flatband must be kept in place with about 5 mm overlap AND I must shot the photo at the same time...(Yoga!)
> Actually I am busy to earn my money AND rearrange the attick back to its normal state
> as if you have sawn the shooting video, the empty attick space, all the stuff is cramped behind me at area of 2 x3 meters... had a lot of trouble, if you want marrie don't think only twice...
> And I want post photos of method how to make finished strange ammo,cube, cylinder, 4 same surfaces pyramid (still thinking about a pouch which can hold THAT) in 5 minutes, in fact molding takes longer than making the form for lead, aluminium (?), silver (!!?, joking)
> A-Ping
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...maybe there is a misanderstanding...
> I'd like to see a picture of your attachment system, at the fork and at the pouch, because 9cm and 3,5cm is very large.
> Just you have to put the slingshot on the table, take your camera and shot a picture, you don't need any yoga
> Anyway thank you...
Click to expand...

Ok Aping, no problem. I've seen the pictures of your slingshot on the thingiverse link so I understood...thanks 
It's very intresting system!


----------



## aiping

I have an important information:

The estimated draw of 140 cm is not correct!

With 24 cm active bandlength I can only draw 125 to 135 cm.
The draw weight is than 10 to 11.5 kg.

With full draw and steelball in the pouch I simply don't like to look back...
focus on fork/band alignement and clean pouch grip.

I apologize for this mistake, specially to those who are already started trying
out!

Well, another item, as requested, here another picture:

I hope you can better see the like a half tube formed flatband and the attachment
to the fork and pouch.

Last but not least here the download link for dominant left hand:

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1598585

A-Ping


----------



## aiping

Semi-Tube Slingshot 'loaded' with 13 mm steelballs


----------



## Charles

These details and discussion are not really appropriate for the SpeedFreaks thread. Please carry on any further discussion in the General thread.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## aiping

@Charles

O.k., got it, will do.

All the best from Aiping


----------



## brucered

Got a Chrony, may as well see if I can qualify for a 300FPS badge.

Here's my entry for the SSF 300 Club.

*Fork:* Scout, OTT, Flip Clips
*Rubber*: TBG, 3/4" to 5/8" taper, 7-1/2" from fork to pouch.
*Approximate Draw:* 41-42"
*Pouch*: SuperSure Super Pouch
*Ammo:*: 1/4" steel ball bearing

Note: This video shows 13 shots. Three missed the Chrony sensors, and ten made it through the sensors. I normally shoot Static for accuracy reasons, but went Active to boost the speed a bit. I also just used my regular, everyday bandsets. One of these days I'll cut some to see if I can get up to 400".

The following reading were made: miss, miss, 295.2, 306.5, 315.7, 325.1, 305.3, 305.7, 310.9, 304.5, miss, 315.8, 312.0

Five fastest: 325.1, 315.8, 315.7, 312.0, 320.9


----------



## Charles

brucered said:


> Got a Chrony, may as well see if I can qualify for a 300FPS badge.
> 
> Here's my entry for the SSF 300 Club.
> 
> *Fork:* Scout, OTT, Flip Clips
> *Rubber*: TBG, 3/4" to 5/8" taper, 7-1/2" from fork to pouch.
> *Approximate Draw:* 41-42"
> *Pouch*: SuperSure Super Pouch
> *Ammo:*: 1/4" steel ball bearing
> 
> Note: This video shows 13 shots. Three missed the Chrony sensors, and ten made it through the sensors. I normally shoot Static for accuracy reasons, but went Active to boost the speed a bit. I also just used my regular, everyday bandsets. One of these days I'll cut some to see if I can get up to 400".
> 
> The following reading were made: miss, miss, 295.2, 306.5, 315.7, 325.1, 305.3, 305.7, 310.9, 304.5, miss, 315.8, 312.0
> 
> Five fastest: 325.1, 315.8, 315.7, 312.0, 320.9


:Nicely done, Bruce. I have updated our performance list at:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/page-1

And I will put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit

brucered said:


> Got a Chrony, may as well see if I can qualify for a 300FPS badge.
> 
> Here's my entry for the SSF 300 Club.
> 
> *Fork:* Scout, OTT, Flip Clips
> *Rubber*: TBG, 3/4" to 5/8" taper, 7-1/2" from fork to pouch.
> *Approximate Draw:* 41-42"
> *Pouch*: SuperSure Super Pouch
> *Ammo:*: 1/4" steel ball bearing
> 
> Note: This video shows 13 shots. Three missed the Chrony sensors, and ten made it through the sensors. I normally shoot Static for accuracy reasons, but went Active to boost the speed a bit. I also just used my regular, everyday bandsets. One of these days I'll cut some to see if I can get up to 400".
> 
> The following reading were made: miss, miss, 295.2, 306.5, 315.7, 325.1, 305.3, 305.7, 310.9, 304.5, miss, 315.8, 312.0
> 
> Five fastest: 325.1, 315.8, 315.7, 312.0, 320.9


Congratulations! It's nice to see a new member. Careful, it's addictive.


----------



## brucered

Thanks. I'm already looking at the next level, reading and watching to see what I can do.


----------



## CornDawg

'Grats Bruce! :thumbsup:


----------



## mostho

Guys this is my entry video for the club.

Probably is not that good but the testing is real. It's up to you to decide.

IF it's not valid no problem.

*Fork:* Uniphoxx
*Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 18-11 500%
*Approximate Draw:* 94cm
*Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
*Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm

Note: This video shows 8 shots. Some are lower because I was testing also in hysteresis that it's normally higher in thinner bands. In few, the more I hold the less velocity they have.

The following reading were made in m/s: 119.8, 81.5, 155.2, 80.5, 9.6, 214.1, 121.9, 137.0


----------



## Genoa Slingshot

mostho said:


> Guys this is my entry video for the club.
> Probably is not that good but the testing is real. It's up to you to decide.
> IF it's not valid no problem.
> 
> *Fork:* Uniphoxx*Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 18-11 500%*Approximate Draw:* 94cm*Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch*Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm
> Note: This video shows 8 shots. Some are lower because I was testing also in hysteresis that it's normally higher in thinner bands. In few, the more I hold the less velocity they have.
> The following reading were made in m/s: 119.8, 81.5, 155.2, 80.5, 9.6, 214.1, 121.9, 137.0


WOW! 214.1m/s = 702 fps!!!


----------



## Charles

mostho said:


> Guys this is my entry video for the club.
> 
> Probably is not that good but the testing is real. It's up to you to decide.
> 
> IF it's not valid no problem.
> 
> *Fork:* Uniphoxx
> *Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 18-11 500%
> *Approximate Draw:* 94cm
> *Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
> *Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm
> 
> Note: This video shows 8 shots. Some are lower because I was testing also in hysteresis that it's normally higher in thinner bands. In few, the more I hold the less velocity they have.
> 
> The following reading were made in m/s: 119.8, 81.5, 155.2, 80.5, 9.6, 214.1, 121.9, 137.0


I am sorry to say that your video does not qualify. Quite explicitly it is stated that: "You and the Chrony should be visible when the shots are made." You were not visible for any of the shots.

I also think there is something very strange about these results. I took these measurements straight from your video:

119.8 m/s = 393.04 f/s

81.5 m/s = 267.30 f/s

155.2 m/s = 509.19 f/s

88.5 m/s = 290.35 f/s

9.6 m/s = 31.5 f/s

214.1 m/s = 702.43 f/s

121.9 m/s = 399.93 f/s

137.0 m/s = 449.48 f/s

There is WAY too much variation here for these results to be believable. I believe there is something wrong with your setup. At the very least, you need to move your backstop WELL away from your chronograph to avoid spurious results from either the ammo or the cloth registering when it should not. To go from 9.6 m/s to 214.1 m/s it a CLEAR indication that something is not right. That spread cannot be accounted for by delay between drawing and releasing the shot.

I do not recognize the chronograph you are using. Can you tell me the brand and where it was obtained? If it is an acoustic device, rather than an optical device, then it may not be used for this competition.

Also, I need to know the weight of the projectiles you are using. Those AirSoft pellets vary in weight from .12g to .98g (1.9gr to 7.4gr). If you do not have a scale, the weight should be specified on the package.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mostho

Charles No problem I'm not afraid to re make this video. However pleas be informed that such variations Are probably Made probably because the hysteresis and probably because I was shooting indoor in my living room.

The variation are quite large I know but the figures are quite high in average speed.

Please be informed that this speed measurement tool if we don't want to call as Chrony is the latest product from Dankung.

In addition please be informed that the sirsofy pellet weight was specified. 0.25g is 0.25 grams not grains. I'm european and keen to metric measures as all my mesures made before.

Cheers Stefano


----------



## Charles

No problem Stefano. I am anxious to see your next attempt.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## mostho

Charles and all,

not having much time but this is just my re start on this funny challenge. Made nightly becasue these are freakin crazy times and I find my time only when all babies are sleeping.



Planning to do more.






*Fork:* Uniphoxx
*Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 15-7mm 500%
*Approximate Draw:* 90cm
*Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
*Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm - 0.25 grams

*Velocimeter:* Dankung

Max measured 110 m/s = 363.845 fps

PS: I think me and my belly are well recognizable this time...


----------



## Charles

mostho said:


> Charles and all,
> 
> not having much time but this is just my re start on this funny challenge. Made nightly becasue these are freakin crazy times and I find my time only when all babies are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fork:* Uniphoxx
> *Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 15-7mm 500%
> *Approximate Draw:* 90cm
> *Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
> *Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm - 0.25 grams
> 
> *Velocimeter:* Dankung
> 
> Max measured 110 m/s = 363.845 fps
> 
> PS: I think me and my belly are well recognizable this time...


Well done, mostho !!! These results were much more consistent. From your video, your two highest measurements were:

110.3 m/s = 361.88 fps

110.9 m/s = 363.85 fps

These were within the required 5% of each other.

Your projectile weighed .25 gm = 3.86 gr. These figures give your energy as 1.21 foot pounds = 1.51 joules.

I will record your results on our score sheet, and put in for your badge.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/?p=253763

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mostho

Charles said:


> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles and all,
> 
> not having much time but this is just my re start on this funny challenge. Made nightly becasue these are freakin crazy times and I find my time only when all babies are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fork:* Uniphoxx
> *Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 15-7mm 500%
> *Approximate Draw:* 90cm
> *Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
> *Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm - 0.25 grams
> 
> *Velocimeter:* Dankung
> 
> Max measured 110 m/s = 363.845 fps
> 
> PS: I think me and my belly are well recognizable this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, mostho !!! These results were much more consistent. From your video, your two highest measurements were:
> 
> 110.3 m/s = 361.88 fps
> 
> 110.9 m/s = 363.85 fps
> 
> These were within the required 5% of each other.
> 
> Your projectile weighed .25 gm = 3.86 gr. These figures give your energy as 1.21 foot pounds = 1.51 joules.
> 
> I will record your results on our score sheet, and put in for your badge.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/?p=253763
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
Click to expand...

thanks Charles. Do I have to put my badge in some way or is done by you?


----------



## Charles

mostho said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mostho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charles and all,
> 
> not having much time but this is just my re start on this funny challenge. Made nightly becasue these are freakin crazy times and I find my time only when all babies are sleeping.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to do more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fork:* Uniphoxx
> *Rubber*: Decathlon Orange 15-7mm 500%
> *Approximate Draw:* 90cm
> *Pouch*: Chinese Microfiber pouch
> *Ammo:*: Soft Air Biodegradable 6mm - 0.25 grams
> 
> *Velocimeter:* Dankung
> 
> Max measured 110 m/s = 363.845 fps
> 
> PS: I think me and my belly are well recognizable this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, mostho !!! These results were much more consistent. From your video, your two highest measurements were:
> 
> 110.3 m/s = 361.88 fps
> 
> 110.9 m/s = 363.85 fps
> 
> These were within the required 5% of each other.
> 
> Your projectile weighed .25 gm = 3.86 gr. These figures give your energy as 1.21 foot pounds = 1.51 joules.
> 
> I will record your results on our score sheet, and put in for your badge.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/?p=253763
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Charles. Do I have to put my badge in some way or is done by you?
Click to expand...

Your badge will be put up by Aaron, the fellow who started this site. I do not have the power to do it myself. I have alerted him to your accomplishment, and he will get to it shortly, I am sure.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## bcuyle

Henry the Hermit said:


> Here's my entry for the SSF 300 Club. Please format your entry in a similar way and include the following information.
> 
> *Fork:* Cashew Natural Fork Ringshooter
> *Rubber*: Dankung 1842, tied in a pseudo-taper configuration. Double part, 3.5 inches, single part, 3.5 inches. Total pull length 7 inches.
> *Approximate Draw:* 36 inches
> *Pouch*: Kangaroo leather 1/2 inch x 2 inches
> *Ammo:* .25 caliber/6.35mm steel by Daisy.
> 
> Note: This video actually shows 8 shots. Two missed the Chrony sensors, and the 5 fastest were used to calculate the average speed. The speeds were: 309.2, 308.8 315.7, 322.8, and 316.5 for an average of 314.6 fps. Since at leasr 1 was within 5% of the highest speed, (in fact all 5 were) the highest speed of 322.8 stands as my current record.


Nicely Done. Go Navy!


----------



## STO

*466FPS*

*Fork:* Starduster https://slingshotforum.com/topic/106050-the-starduster-an-ongoing-project/
*Rubber*: Simple Shot pure amber latex
*Approximate Draw:* 42 inches
*Pouch*: Custom; HDPE
*Ammo:* .25" steel bearing balls

No edits, you asked for it. First 466fps shot is at 33s.


----------



## Charles

STO said:


> *466FPS*
> 
> *Fork:* Starduster https://slingshotforum.com/topic/106050-the-starduster-an-ongoing-project/
> *Rubber*: Simple Shot pure amber latex
> *Approximate Draw:* 42 inches
> *Pouch*: Custom; HDPE
> *Ammo:* .25" steel bearing balls
> 
> No edits, you asked for it. First 466fps shot is at 33s.


I have recorded your efforts in our big chart here:

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/21109-slingshot-forum-300-club/

And I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## STO

Thank you so much Charles.  Sorry for making you sit through all that.


----------



## ash

Good to see new attempts here. I'll be back into it when the weather warms up. Building a shooter for wide bands right now.

Good work, STO!


----------



## ForkLess

Henry the Hermit said:


> 'Flatband' said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Henry,
> here's a speed shot I did about 5 years ago using 5/16" steel ammo on a Starship rigged with a folded .20 gauge latex with dimensions of 2 1/2 x 1 1/4" x 9 1/2"s ( I think) and a draw of 52"s. Temperature was in the mid 90's that day. I'll have to wait till summer to do another one with a video this time! Have fun speed demons! Flatband
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary, temperaure certainly makes a difference. At noon today, I was shooting close to 340 fps, but in late afternoon when I shot the video the temperature had dropped about 15 degrees and I could only get 322. I'm looking forward to seeing you join the club when it warms up. In the meantime, you've shown some folks that 400 fps is possible.
Click to expand...

I am currently trying to get the max speed out of marbles.


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Feeling like I'm starting to hang around here enough that I should try to earn some badges. If someone had asked me even a few days ago I would have bet my first try would have been accuracy instead of speed. And I would have bet 100:1 that it also would not have been a frameless video either. But then that silly thread about the dark art of shooting frameless got going. So, while I have a lot to learn about both shooting and video making I hope this meets the requirements for entry into the 300 club. And if not, I'll learn something more.

Call it 300 fps via the dark path. Airsoft pellets, BB's, and 5/16" steel all over 300 fps with frameless shooting for my first shared video and first try at earning a badge. With 5 undamaged fingers still attached to my hand at the end no less.


----------



## Charles

High Desert Flipper said:


> Feeling like I'm starting to hang around here enough that I should try to earn some badges. If someone had asked me even a few days ago I would have bet my first try would have been accuracy instead of speed. And I would have bet 100:1 that it also would not have been a frameless video either. But then that silly thread about the dark art of shooting frameless got going. So, while I have a lot to learn about both shooting and video making I hope this meets the requirements for entry into the 300 club. And if not, I'll learn something more.
> 
> Call it 300 fps via the dark path. Airsoft pellets, BB's, and 5/16" steel all over 300 fps with frameless shooting for my first shared video and first try at earning a badge. With 5 undamaged fingers still attached to my hand at the end no less.


Well done! I will put in for you badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Charles said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like I'm starting to hang around here enough that I should try to earn some badges. If someone had asked me even a few days ago I would have bet my first try would have been accuracy instead of speed. And I would have bet 100:1 that it also would not have been a frameless video either. But then that silly thread about the dark art of shooting frameless got going. So, while I have a lot to learn about both shooting and video making I hope this meets the requirements for entry into the 300 club. And if not, I'll learn something more.
> 
> Call it 300 fps via the dark path. Airsoft pellets, BB's, and 5/16" steel all over 300 fps with frameless shooting for my first shared video and first try at earning a badge. With 5 undamaged fingers still attached to my hand at the end no less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! I will put in for you badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Thank you Charles, I am excited to get a first badge and look forward to working on some accuracy ones in the near future. With better videos to boot!


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Here is my humble submission for the 300 pfs Speed Badge. Thank you for watching and please let me know if I need to redo any of this? The first 2 shots in the video should meet the criteria. After the video, I realized that shot #3 did not register on the Chrony.

*Fork:* Bonegrip Wide Gap

*Fork Width: *110mm

*Bandset: *BSB 0.5mm, 12-25mm Taper, 7.5 inch Active Length

*Approximate Draw Length:* 40 inches

*Pouch: *GZK Dogbone P5A 50x15mm

*Ammo: *¼" Steel, 1.05 oz.

*Chronograph: *Caldwell Ballistic Precision

*Ambient Outdoor Temp: *63 Degrees F.

Here is the screen save from the Caldwell iphone app that recorded the shots.









Thank you,

Monroe


----------



## Reed Lukens

Great job Monroe  That's a killer band set


----------



## Charles

Palmettoflyer said:


> Here is my humble submission for the 300 pfs Speed Badge. Thank you for watching and please let me know if I need to redo any of this? The first 2 shots in the video should meet the criteria. After the video, I realized that shot #3 did not register on the Chrony.
> 
> *Fork:* Bonegrip Wide Gap
> 
> *Fork Width: *110mm
> 
> *Bandset: *BSB 0.5mm, 12-25mm Taper, 7.5 inch Active Length
> 
> *Approximate Draw Length:* 40 inches
> 
> *Pouch: *GZK Dogbone P5A 50x15mm
> 
> *Ammo: *¼" Steel, 1.05 oz.
> 
> *Chronograph: *Caldwell Ballistic Precision
> 
> *Ambient Outdoor Temp: *63 Degrees F.
> 
> Here is the screen save from the Caldwell iphone app that recorded the shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caldwell App Save.jpg
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Monroe


Well done! I will post your results on our big chart and put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Palmettoflyer

Charles said:


> Palmettoflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble submission for the 300 pfs Speed Badge. Thank you for watching and please let me know if I need to redo any of this? The first 2 shots in the video should meet the criteria. After the video, I realized that shot #3 did not register on the Chrony.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done! I will post your results on our big chart and put in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Thank you Charles,

Now that I have my feet wet, I'm looking for stepping up the game a little and setting sights on the bigger goals.


----------



## Tree Man

Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for the speed freaks club. I hope we did everything correctly. 
I used my hammer head starship rigged with precise .65 cut at 5/8" to 3/8" tapers. With a 12" active length shooting 1/4" steel ammo. 
Special thanks to my two lovely assistants for tech support.


----------



## Reed Lukens

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for the speed freaks club. I hope we did everything correctly.
> I used my hammer head starship rigged with precise .65 cut at 5/8" to 3/8" tapers. With a 12" active length shooting 1/4" steel ammo.
> Special thanks to my two lovely assistants for tech support.


That was excellent, lots of fun with your daughters. You guys really warmed this old heart


----------



## Ibojoe

Way to go Chris! We’ve been talking about this for years and there ya went and did it. On to 400 brother!! Hi girls!!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Way to go Chris! We've been talking about this for years and there ya went and did it. On to 400 brother!! Hi girls!!


Thanks Joe! You might recognize that elastic. It was my Christmas present from you. Its working out nicely. 
P.s. the girls said hi uncle Joe.


----------



## Charles

Tree Man said:


> Ok slingfolk, heres my entry for the speed freaks club. I hope we did everything correctly.
> I used my hammer head starship rigged with precise .65 cut at 5/8" to 3/8" tapers. With a 12" active length shooting 1/4" steel ammo.
> Special thanks to my two lovely assistants for tech support.


Well done, Tree Man. I will post your effort on the scoreboard, and put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Reed Lukens

Here's my entry for the 300fps badge 
I started out making a bunch of slingshot videos back in 2005 when I was making a bunch of gold mining tutorial videos. I deleted a lot of them... or I haven't found them yet, but the first couple clips on here are from way back in 2005, shooting down at my mining claim in California. I put a couple of gold mining videos up this week, one of which uses a couple hovercraft in Alaska if anyone's interested. 
This day was a cold 57°f but I started out going for the 400fps badge anyway, and kept getting errors. I was getting errors on all of my perfect shots, lined up right down the middle of the chronograph... I learned later that day, that if I shoot across or down one side of the triangle, that I don't get any errors. I ended up shooting maybe 20 perfect shots well over 400fps but none were registering... finally, it broke leaving me with only one shot recorded... So I downgraded to 300fps, actually filmed shooting it with 3 different sets, then chose to shoot Tombo's Scout LT copy that he made and sent me to register for the 300fps badge.
This was shot back in December, before we got the new house, but I had to wait until I was moved in, with a good internet connection, to upload videos to YouTube. Most of my videos are between 2 and 7gigs and it takes all night with the large files. This one only took a couple of hours tonight


----------



## Charles

Reed Lukens said:


> Here's my entry for the 300fps badge
> I started out making a bunch of slingshot videos back in 2005 when I was making a bunch of gold mining tutorial videos. I deleted a lot of them... or I haven't found them yet, but the first couple clips on here are from way back in 2005, shooting down at my mining claim in California. I put a couple of gold mining videos up this week, one of which uses a couple hovercraft in Alaska if anyone's interested.
> This day was a cold 57°f but I started out going for the 400fps badge anyway, and kept getting errors. I was getting errors on all of my perfect shots, lined up right down the middle of the chronograph... I learned later that day, that if I shoot across or down one side of the triangle, that I don't get any errors. I ended up shooting maybe 20 perfect shots well over 400fps but none were registering... finally, it broke leaving me with only one shot recorded... So I downgraded to 300fps, actually filmed shooting it with 3 different sets, then chose to shoot Tombo's Scout LT copy that he made and sent me to register for the 300fps badge.
> This was shot back in December, before we got the new house, but I had to wait until I was moved in, with a good internet connection, to upload videos to YouTube. Most of my videos are between 2 and 7gigs and it takes all night with the large files. This one only took a couple of hours tonight


Congratulations, Reed. Looks like you are having some good fun! I will put in for your 300 badge. I have posted your accomplishment on the results chart.

I envy you being in Arizona. I have a trailer down near Why, but the Canadian border is closed, so It will be a while before I can get back down there.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Reed Lukens said:


> Here's my entry for the 300fps badge
> I started out making a bunch of slingshot videos back in 2005 when I was making a bunch of gold mining tutorial videos. I deleted a lot of them... or I haven't found them yet, but the first couple clips on here are from way back in 2005, shooting down at my mining claim in California. I put a couple of gold mining videos up this week, one of which uses a couple hovercraft in Alaska if anyone's interested.
> This day was a cold 57°f but I started out going for the 400fps badge anyway, and kept getting errors. I was getting errors on all of my perfect shots, lined up right down the middle of the chronograph... I learned later that day, that if I shoot across or down one side of the triangle, that I don't get any errors. I ended up shooting maybe 20 perfect shots well over 400fps but none were registering... finally, it broke leaving me with only one shot recorded... So I downgraded to 300fps, actually filmed shooting it with 3 different sets, then chose to shoot Tombo's Scout LT copy that he made and sent me to register for the 300fps badge.
> This was shot back in December, before we got the new house, but I had to wait until I was moved in, with a good internet connection, to upload videos to YouTube. Most of my videos are between 2 and 7gigs and it takes all night with the large files. This one only took a couple of hours tonight


Fantastic video! Loved it! Will look forward to you hitting that day where all goes right and you break 500!


----------



## Reed Lukens

Charles said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry for the 300fps badge
> I started out making a bunch of slingshot videos back in 2005 when I was making a bunch of gold mining tutorial videos. I deleted a lot of them... or I haven't found them yet, but the first couple clips on here are from way back in 2005, shooting down at my mining claim in California. I put a couple of gold mining videos up this week, one of which uses a couple hovercraft in Alaska if anyone's interested.
> This day was a cold 57°f but I started out going for the 400fps badge anyway, and kept getting errors. I was getting errors on all of my perfect shots, lined up right down the middle of the chronograph... I learned later that day, that if I shoot across or down one side of the triangle, that I don't get any errors. I ended up shooting maybe 20 perfect shots well over 400fps but none were registering... finally, it broke leaving me with only one shot recorded... So I downgraded to 300fps, actually filmed shooting it with 3 different sets, then chose to shoot Tombo's Scout LT copy that he made and sent me to register for the 300fps badge.
> This was shot back in December, before we got the new house, but I had to wait until I was moved in, with a good internet connection, to upload videos to YouTube. Most of my videos are between 2 and 7gigs and it takes all night with the large files. This one only took a couple of hours tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, Reed. Looks like you are having some good fun! I will put in for your 300 badge. I have posted your accomplishment on the results chart.
> 
> I envy you being in Arizona. I have a trailer down near Why, but the Canadian border is closed, so It will be a while before I can get back down there.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles
Click to expand...

Thanks Charles  I see it posted now, it has been a fun ride for sure. Good times 



High Desert Flipper said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my entry for the 300fps badge
> I started out making a bunch of slingshot videos back in 2005 when I was making a bunch of gold mining tutorial videos. I deleted a lot of them... or I haven't found them yet, but the first couple clips on here are from way back in 2005, shooting down at my mining claim in California. I put a couple of gold mining videos up this week, one of which uses a couple hovercraft in Alaska if anyone's interested.
> This day was a cold 57°f but I started out going for the 400fps badge anyway, and kept getting errors. I was getting errors on all of my perfect shots, lined up right down the middle of the chronograph... I learned later that day, that if I shoot across or down one side of the triangle, that I don't get any errors. I ended up shooting maybe 20 perfect shots well over 400fps but none were registering... finally, it broke leaving me with only one shot recorded... So I downgraded to 300fps, actually filmed shooting it with 3 different sets, then chose to shoot Tombo's Scout LT copy that he made and sent me to register for the 300fps badge.
> This was shot back in December, before we got the new house, but I had to wait until I was moved in, with a good internet connection, to upload videos to YouTube. Most of my videos are between 2 and 7gigs and it takes all night with the large files. This one only took a couple of hours tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic video! Loved it! Will look forward to you hitting that day where all goes right and you break 500!
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve  
I've hit 500 a few times and it's in the works. Buying the new house has put a damper on it with all of the work, but about the time it warms up, I'll be making that video for sure


----------



## Budwig

Hellooooo, from the west side of the great divide. This is my 1st attempt to verify for a slingshot merit badge. 300 fps

bands - 1/4" SS flat .4mm

pouch cut off with 1/2" band

pouch - soft leather hand cut 1 3/4" x 1/2"

ball -  1/4" / .25 steel 16 gr.

frame - Daisy

relaxed length - 8 1/2"

draw - 52 " approx.


----------



## Charles

Budwig said:


> Hellooooo, from the west side of the great divide. This is my 1st attempt to verify for a slingshot merit badge. 300 fps
> 
> bands - 1/4" SS flat .4mm
> 
> pouch cut off with 1/2" band
> 
> pouch - soft leather hand cut 1 3/4" x 1/2"
> 
> ball - 1/4" / .25 steel 16 gr.
> 
> frame - Daisy
> 
> relaxed length - 8 1/2"
> 
> draw - 52 " approx.


Looks good! I will put in for your badge.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Budwig

Thank you sir


----------

